# Sticky  Tooter Is Missing In Action



## Victor

Hello everyone,

At 1:55pm on New Years Eve, a tragedy in our household happened just minutes before I had to leave for work. 

It was a balmy, sunny day here in Omaha Nebraska, a perfect day for my pigeon, Tooter to get some good flight time and sunshine while I was out doors doing some odds and ends. I was preparing to bring Tooter indoors for the day, as rain was in the forcast, and I stepped into the kitchen, just 12 steps away from his large cage, to get some fresh seed, and I heard a comotion outside. For a split second, I thought he found himself a girlfriend and thought of the King pigeon I had recently read about. It was *not* a pigeon and I knew that Tooter was in trouble. I ran outdoors and the large bird and Tooter both were tumbling and fighting each other in the air. I ran down my trail yelling for Tooter. The two went down to the ground where the fight ensued.I got closer and yelled more. The large bird, which I realized then was a HAWK, flew away in a northeast direction, and Tooter went in a southeast direction, in fact he flew right above me. I reached out with an arm and commanded "Tooter! Tooter!", but he just flew like there was no tomarrow. I ran down the street til I lost sight of him. 

Already late for work, I called the person I am to relieve and explained that I had a family emergency. I got in my car and drove around the neighborhood looking for him. I parked then walked and walked calling out his name with no results. I somehow knew he was in shock and flew as far as he could to get away from the bully and may be hiding out, so I ended my search and went to work, late. My wife also attempted to locate him. 

The next day, NewYears, I woke up at pre-dawn, and off I went walking the streets calling out his name.I searched for hours.I searched two locations where feral flocks hang out, still no Tooter. I went back into my wooded area and found plums and 5 of what seemed to be flight feathers, but no taces of blood or other bird parts. The feathers were his. Determined that he was still out there I searched again with no luck.

Late in the afternoon I heard an unusual "CAWW CAWWW" sound.I went outside and there was the grey and silver hawk perched on a tree limb and then off he flew, north. Very long wing span.Again, I again serached the area.

This is the 3rd day now that he has been missing. The first 24 hours was very hard on me.I wanted to post my horrific experience but finding Tooter was the single most important thing in my mind,so I didn't, til now. I trust he is still alive and hiding out somewhere and I need your prayers, or thoughts to come my way to help me find him, if it is meant to be... If he is still alive. 

A stranger up the street told me "if he got away from the Hawk, he is one very lucky pigeon...that doesn't exactly happen everyday." 

I did a very irresponsible thing by leaving him outside. I was much too trusting, not of Tooter, but of the outdoors. A couple of you warned me, if I didn't want to loose him to a predator, don't let him loose. The advice you gave was so correct.I got too comfortable with him being outside.All it took was 12 steps into the house...12 seconds.

I will going back out in search of him. Is he alive? Did he join a flock and find a companion? Is he hurt somewhere? Did he find a new rescuer? Did he fall prey to another ...or the same predator, which by the way is still lurking outside from time to time. So many questions...if ONLY I knew.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Oh No!!*

*Oh, Victor, I am SOOOO sorry to hear about Tooter! 

I know ALL of us will send prayers that Tooter is safe and "FIND" thoughts to you!!*


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Victor,


I have it in my prayers that Tooter is allright and soon reunites with you...!

I imagine that really scared him..and who knows, it might take a while for him to calm down and return to his usual state of mind to think, "Oh yea! I better get home now!..."


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LondonPigeon

Im very sorry to haer about your pet pigeon 

I hope Tooter is safe


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, talk about devastated. I am, for you. We all love Tooter. I honestly don't know how to tell you how sad I am right now. Prayers coming your way now.

Maggie


----------



## Garye

I am so sorry to hear about Tooter. I've heard so much about that bird that I love it as if it were my own. I do hope it shows up again alive. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Feefo

What a nightmare, Victor!

He was well enough to fly off so there is a chance that he just got lost, particularly if he doesn't know how to home to your place.

Don't give up hope just yet. Yong saw her Driveway carried off by a hawk but she made it back home. Keep looking and praying.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor, Good thoughts and many prayers headed your and Tooter's way. Hope you find him very soon.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhh Victor, 

I am so very sorry for you and Tooter. Take heart in that the Tooter bird was not injured so badly that he wasn't able to make his great escape. He'll be back, and I know you'll be looking for him.

Victor, do know that aside from never letting Tooter have his time outside, there is and was nothing you could have done to prevent this. I know that won't make you feel any better, but it's the truth.

I released some young sparrows a couple of seasons ago that I had raised from tiny, eyes closed, naked babies .. I'll be damned if a hawk didn't get one of them right in front of my eyes. I never saw him/her and just about died when I heard the young sparrow scream. I'll never forget it and never forgive myself, but I do know that this is nature and that nature is a far more powerful source than all of us humans put together.

I hope Tooter comes home soon!

Huge, huge hugs to you, Victor. I know you are hurting badly. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Poulette

We are all sending you our love Victor, don't give up hope.

Suz.


----------



## badbird

good luck victor we'll all be pulling for you and tooter. its such a sad story especially when we all have our own pets.

godspeed to tooter and i hope he makes a return to his home!
but...thank goodness it wasn't worse than it was..........


----------



## Skyeking

I am so sorry to hear Tooter is missing. I am sending out tons of prayers that he returns soon!

I would go out and call him with familiar sounds that he knows. 

I had a bird return within a week after a hawk attack.


----------



## kittypaws

*I am sorry*

I am so sorry Victor - I know Tooter was your little guy. It must be so worrying for you, but please don't lose faith that he won't return. I am sure he will when he has got over his shock. He may be associating your backyard with that hawk at the moment and be a bit spooked about venturing back.

Everything crossed and positive thoughts and prayers coming your way for his safe return

Tania x


----------



## Pidgey

I'm wishing the best for Tooter, too. These days, I try to not get too close to an individual pigeon for this very reason. Lin and I have had a few of our most favorite pigeons get lost or taken and it's terribly hard. I've wandered the neighborhood for days too many times. With an entire flock, at least, it's a bit easier because you can huddle with all your other "friends" in commiseration.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh Victor, I'm so sorry for the heartache you are going through. I'm sending out my best best wishes that Tooter is safe and will find his way back to you.

Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1

OMG! Victor, I am so very sorry! At least He got away, so there is a good chance he is scared and hiding. I would put up posters, incase someone has seen him! Print them out on your PC and make many copy's, put them in mailboxes, grocery stores and on street corners! Try to remember it was not your fault.

I will be Praying for Tooter's return,

Denise


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- You have my thoughts and prayers. What a fighter Tooter is to break away from the hawk.


----------



## Whitefeather

This is such a tragedy Victor. I'm so sorry.


Tooter:
_You are lost and looking for your home,
Not for a minute, are you alone.

Please don't be scared, you will be OK,
There are many pigeon angels, looking your way._


Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor, I'm so sorry about Tooter and you all will be in my thoughts and prayers.
He is such a part of the Pigeon Talk family and I know you must be beside yourself in grief.

fp


----------



## Victor

*Thank you everyone*

My Dear fellow Pigeon Talk members,

I walked many blocks and drove many miles.I called his name and saw many pigeons.I forgot how many pigeons and birds are out there.It is a big world out there. I am home now, no Tooter, but I am glad we at least tried. I'm cold, and tired. Tomorrow is another day. We will do it again. 

It was so very comforting to come home and read all of your wonderful comments and words of encouragement.Thank you for your support and prayers.


----------



## LondonPigeon

Victor said:


> My Dear fellow Pigeon Talk members,
> 
> I walked many blocks and drove many miles.I called his name and saw many pigeons.I forgot how many pigeons and birds are out there.It is a big world out there. I am home now, no Tooter, but I am glad we at least tried. I'm cold, and tired. Tomorrow is another day. We will do it again.
> 
> It was so very comforting to come home and read all of your wonderful comments and words of encouragement.Thank you for your support and prayers.


i'm sorry you couldn't find your loved pet 

but i hope hesa safe and will return


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'm so sorry your Tooter has gone missing Victor, I can only imagine the heartbreak you're going through. You and Tooter are going to get all the postitve enegry and prayers we can muster in hopes of his safe and quick return. 
All our best,


----------



## phyll

Oh, Victor, I am so sorry that this happened to Tooter.
Thankfully, he was able to escape the hawk. 
Tooter's a great little bird & he will do his best to return to you.
Bob & I already prayed for him, & will continue to pray.
Victor, if you have mail delivered to your house, tell your mailperson about Tooter. Ask them to spread the word to all the deliverers. On their rounds, they may see Tooter & they will know who to call. 
As Denise suggested, print all the flyers you can & get them posted. Offer a reward.
Get the word out to as many school children as possible.
Victor, know that you, your family & Tooter will be in my thoughts & prayers. Although it's hard, please try to keep positive & continue to pray.

Cindy, that was beautiful.

Phyll


----------



## Reti

All my prayers are with you and Tooter.
I can'y even tell you how sorry I am. I just hope and pray he can find his way back home.

Reti


----------



## Brownieluv

cyro51 said:


> What a nightmare, Victor!
> 
> He was well enough to fly off so there is a chance that he just got lost, particularly if he doesn't know how to home to your place.
> 
> Don't give up hope just yet. Yong saw her Driveway carried off by a hawk but she made it back home. Keep looking and praying.
> 
> Cynthia


I am hoping by the time I get to the end of the thread there will be good news that Tooter is back. I'm really encouraged that he tangled and got away. He must have great survivor skills to do that.

Could you tell us Yong's story for inspiration Cynthia?

Shoshana


----------



## Brownieluv

*Great Suggestions*



phyll said:


> Oh, Victor, I am so sorry that this happened to Tooter.
> Thankfully, he was able to escape the hawk.
> Tooter's a great little bird & he will do his best to return to you.
> Bob & I already prayed for him, & will continue to pray.
> Victor, if you have mail delivered to your house, tell your mailperson about Tooter. Ask them to spread the word to all the deliverers. On their rounds, they may see Tooter & they will know who to call.
> As Denise suggested, print all the flyers you can & get them posted. Offer a reward.
> Get the word out to as many school children as possible.
> Victor, know that you, your family & Tooter will be in my thoughts & prayers. Although it's hard, please try to keep positive & continue to pray.
> 
> Cindy, that was beautiful.
> 
> Phyll


I'm so impressed at the outpouring of love and support for you and Tooter. This is a lovely family. I also think the suggestions about flyers, mailmen, kids sound promising. I hope like crazy you find Tooter. He's lucky to have such a dedicated Dad.


----------



## TerriB

Victor, I am so sorry to hear of this horrifying attack on Tooter! He was strong enough to fly off, so I hope your search has a positive outcome!


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Victor, This is my first post. I've been quietly reading and gleaning information from these wonderful forums since last April, when I found my little Jimmy. Even though I have never shared my story with anyone here, I have read enough of your adventures with Tooter that I can't begin to convey how heart sick I feel for what has recently happened to him and to you. Please know that I have also prayed for your Tooters safe return home. Jan


----------



## alaska

Hi Victor,
This is totally devastating news, when I read this thread I got a sickening feeling in my stomach and was in disbelief.
I recall your story of Tooter escaping many months ago was one of the first I read here at PigeonTalk, and through your posts and pics I too have grown very close to little Tooter and hope for his safe return.
Both yourself and Tooter are an integral part of the whole PigeonTalk Family. I am sending you positive energy to assist in finding him.
Please keep us updated on any news.
Kindest Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

I share with the others my sorrow at what has happened to Tooter Please don't blame yourself because you've given Tooter such a happy, carefree life like he should have. 

Hopefully he will return in the coming days. A positive aspect with this is that he knows what your house looks like from the outside because you let him free fly and explore his surroundings. He is familiar with his cage and things outside so his homing instinct will guide him home if he's able.

Take care and I'm very sorry to learn of this heartbreaking news


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

I'm going to unite all our good wishes and prayers for one heck of a miracle, and sending a BIGgroup hug to you and yours.


----------



## Poulette

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> 
> Hopefully he will return in the coming days. A positive aspect with this is that he knows what your house looks like from the outside because you let him free fly and explore his surroundings. He is familiar with his cage and things outside so his homing instinct will guide him home if he's able.


Victor, this is true, I had a rescued pigeon who came back at my door more than 3 weeks later after he was able to go back to his wild life. I still see him around the house when I put my dove's cage in the window for some winter sunbathing. This is why I don't give up hope on Tooter. With all the neighbors in alert, he still have chances to be found, too. I am all the time thinking about the two of you, and sending my hope to you.

Suz.


----------



## vche101811

Hi,
Keep your hopes up. I got a strong feeling that he'll be back. My prayers are with you.
MaTT


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor,

As I was drifting off to sleep last night and thinking about Tooter and his predicament, and the post in which you said that you'd seen the hawk around your house after the fact, I couldn't help but wonder if also having a strong presence around the outside of your house might help. Could be that he is hiding out around the house waiting for a safe moment to return to your arm
and go inside. Just a thought, I hope that you and your family are hanging in there and that Tooter shows up soon.

fp


----------



## SueC

Yes, Victor, I agree with feralpigeon. Please comb the places around your place. 

Meanwhile, we're sending positive thoughts to you and your family and hope that Tooter finds his way home soon.

Suzanna & Beanie


----------



## Victor

Jimmy Jo said:


> Victor, This is my first post. I've been quietly reading and gleaning information from these wonderful forums since last April, when I found my little Jimmy. Even though I have never shared my story with anyone here, I have read enough of your adventures with Tooter that I can't begin to convey how heart sick I feel for what has recently happened to him and to you. Please know that I have also prayed for your Tooters safe return home. Jan


*Hi Jan from Grand Island!
Welcome to Pigeon Talk. It is great to see a fellow Nebraskan in here !It was a very special post to me .We would all love to read about Jimmy Jo.I encorage you to start a fresh thread so you can share him with us. Thanks again for your kind words. It's off in search I go now. *


----------



## Victor

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> As I was drifting off to sleep last night and thinking about Tooter and his predicament, and the post in which you said that you'd seen the hawk around your house after the fact, I couldn't help but wonder if also having a strong presence around the outside of your house might help. Could be that he is hiding out around the house waiting for a safe moment to return to your arm
> and go inside. Just a thought, I hope that you and your family are hanging in there and that Tooter shows up soon.
> 
> fp


Hi fp~ great minds think a like! (well mine had a slower delay).I was returning from the corner super market hanging a post and picture of Tooter and pigeon watched through my binoculars at roof tops where two flocks lay-over, and I spotted that blasted Hawk circling very close to my property. When I drove home he was either gone, or concealed very well on a tree limb. Maybe that is why pigeons don't care for trees? Anyway, that is when the thought of what you said crossed my mind...your comment reinforces my theory. I'll be roosting outside my yard a lot today.


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Hi Victor, and Thank You for the warm welcome. I'll officially introduce myself and Jimmy, i promise, but right now I'm more concerned about Tooter and him getting back safely to his family. You see, my heart just sank when I read your post; because it was on New Years Day that I had a some-what similar scare with Jimmy, and that feeling of total helplessness and grief is still so fresh within my whole being. I let Jimmy out for fresh air and exercise, even though he did not want to be outside, I thought it would be good for him. After all, it was a nice day. I would intermittently go inside then outside again. Jimmy for the most part stayed on his favorite outside perch...the porch light. At least he was getting the fresh air part of it. On one of my trips inside to answer a phone call from Mom I was gazing out my patio door and talking to mom when Jimmy noticed me there and started "hovering" at the door. I remember commenting to mom that my "spoiled little Jimmy" seemed desperate to get inside. My hand was on the door handle ready to slide it open when all of a sudden Jimmy turned and flew lickity-split with a hawk right on his tail....where the hawk came from, I do not know, I've never seen or noticed one in my neighborhood before. I lost sight of Jimmy and the Hawk as they flew past my neighbors privacy fence. All my Mother heard from the other end of the receiver was "OMG, NO ! OMG, NO !!! PLEASE GOD, NO!!! " I was so sure that Jimmy was taken by that Hawk...I looked in my neighbors yard...nothing...I kept calling out for Jimmy...nothing...I was sick with the feeling of helplessness, despair and guilt. I resigned myself to the idea that he was dead and just prayed to God that he didn't suffer. I also Thanked God for giving me the "gift" of having that truely wonderful experience that was "Jimmy" and I cried. Then,.......over 4 hours later, guess who was sitting on top of the porch light? JIMMY !!! "What !!! My Mouth dropped open...he wasn't there 30 seconds ago !!! He must have Out Flew that hawk and hunkered down somewhere until it was safe to return ! Victor, Please don't lose hope, I know that Tooter has been gone a lot longer than 4 hours but his situation is different, in that, Tooter was actually fighting with the hawk...much more tramatic than Jimmy's near miss. He very possibly could be somewhere quietly "licking his wounds" and waiting...waiting, until it is safe to return to his home and the family that loves him. My Prayers continue Victor.


----------



## dnrslucky1

Jimmy Jo, that is a very touching story! Thank you for sharing it in this special time of need!

Victor, I have been Praying for both you and Tooter!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, Tooter must be the most "prayed for" little guy ever. I know that I think of you, Bev and Tooter a lot and have offered many prayers for all of you. 

Have you thought about setting his cage outside in an area of the yard that he is familiar with and watch it. He may come to it. 

Don't get discouraged.


Jan, welcome to the forum although I'm so sorry it was under these circumstances. I hope you'll stay with us for a long time. Your Jimmy's adventure was really scary. 

Maggie


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Thank You Denise. That was so nice of you to say...You know, since I've been "lurking" around this forum I have taken a special interest in Squidget's Story. I so greatly admire you and your dedication,devotion and unconditional love for your sweet little Squidget ....and, I'm ashamed that I never bothered posting my feelings on that before now. Jan


----------



## Victor

*Another day of hope...*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Have you thought about setting his cage outside in an area of the yard that he is familiar with and watch it. He may come to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie


Hi Maggie, Yes I have his outdoor cage exactly where it was when he fought for his life.I am grateful that you did mention it, as I have had a lot on my mind these several days. I am sorry I have not been posting to other threads, though I do check in when I need to warm up. I am grateful this January has been warmer here than normal, so far.

*Everyone* : I did spend a lot of time as feral pigeon suggested, in the back yard and adjacent still somewhat wooded lot. I am about ready to cut the rest of those trees down to keep Mr.Hawk from perching. But that project is not priority at the moment, besides, I know I will keep some trees in the outlining area for the small birds and squirrels to enjoy.

I printed out fliers this morning and posted one at the local supermarket. Oh, I need to get one at the competitor one that is nine blocks away. I did a lot of observation duty from my rock wall fence. Gosh there are so many birds of so many species out there. Mr.Hawk was observed once today, but he was several blocks to the west. I did some more cement pounding and distributed fliers to a few people outdoors. 

Tonight I will print some more, and distribute them door to door and to the students on my middle school bus route. I drive the kids in my neighborhood. 

On my flier I placed our web site address, and hopefully it will attract some curious people to pigeons. 

It has been another long day...I bid all of you great people a good night. You all have been great.


----------



## Victor

*Jimmy...

I read your introduction posting. I know, and I am sure many others have felt that bad gut feeling you experinced. I am glad it was a good ending. 

Tooters "original" Adventure, and his sequel were enough to produce a combination of white hair/hair loss. But they are worth it. I am glad you posted your story. Thank you for sharing it.*


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor,

Is it possible to live trap the hawk and release it somewhere else? Just a thought! Incase it may be to frightening for Tooter to come home with him lurking around!

Denise


----------



## Victor

*Hawks*



dnrslucky1 said:


> Victor,
> 
> Is it possible to live trap the hawk and release it somewhere else? Just a thought! Incase it may be to frightening for Tooter to come home with him lurking around!
> 
> Denise


Hi Denise, I was about to log off until" Mr. Duck" announced to me that I have mail!

*Wow, that is some question Denise. "How do you trap a HAWK "?*

The last 3 nights, I have not been on Pigeon~Talk as much as I enjoy doing, but have instead been reading and studying Hawks at various hawk and predator sites. I must admit, they are a beautiful specie, I just wish they ate worms or seeds.

It is something to think about though...

One more thing, One thing I "assumed" about Hawks is they do not fly South...at least some don't.


----------



## dnrslucky1

I am not sure how to trap a hawk. But if he is hungry, maybe a store bought chicken leg in a cage with a one way door.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, it's just better to get a licensed raptor trapper to take care of it. It's a $1,500 fine here to trap one without a license and a $15,000 fine to kill one. Did I mention the possible jail sentence?

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

*Fine?*

*OOH!!!...* 
That is a lot of money! I recall reading that they are a protected bird.Worse yet...JAIL??


----------



## Lovebirds

You're right. It's illegal to capture them. My main problem with hawk traps is that the way you are suppose to use them is to put a live pigeon in the bottom of the trap/cage. When the hawk dives in after it, it closes up on him and you can then take him somewhere and release him. But what about that poor pigeon. Although the hawk can't get to it, the pigeon doesn't know that and I can just imagine how terrified and horrified the poor bird must be. We've been offered a hawk trap to use here at our loft, but I could never do that to a pigeon, so we just take our chances with the hawks. I got side tracked on talking about the hawk and forgot to mention Tooter. I've followed the threads and worried and wondered about him. I've said this many time on this site but I'll say it again. When a bird is missing, there's ALWAYS the chance it will return. We've had them be missing anywhere from 2 hours to 2 months.........don't stop hoping...


----------



## andinla

*Victor I am so sorry to hear about*

Tooter, you might try contacting an animal psychic, they might lead you to Tooter. I have heard a lot of success stories of people locating their lost pets this way. And also fliers are great to get the word out. I hope he comes home soon. Good luck. 

Andi


----------



## dnrslucky1

Sorry Victor! Bad idea!

Denise


----------



## Anarrowescape

sorry its abit late im sorry to hear about tooter i hope he returns home soon as some1 already said maybe hiding until the hawk leaves the area that may be a good sign the hawk is about good sign tooter is still alive


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Oh, Victor, I'm so sorry to hear about Tooter! I know it is very hard, I lost my Fluffy in the same way. I'm praying for you and for Tooter to return... 
~Alice


----------



## mr squeaks

andinla said:


> Tooter, you might try contacting an animal psychic, they might lead you to Tooter. I have heard a lot of success stories of people locating their lost pets this way. And also fliers are great to get the word out. I hope he comes home soon. Good luck.
> 
> Although many people don't believe in psychics, there are many things we can't explain. I think a pet(animal) psychic is a great idea. Maybe some of the site members can private message Victor with some names...
> 
> I sure hope Tooter will be home soon!!!
> 
> Even if the hawk was caught and released in another place, there's no guarantee that he/she wouldn't find its way back! After all, what self-respecting hawk would want to give up "easy" pickings! Besides, if THIS hawk is removed, what's to prevent another one taking its place? If one HAS to deal with a hawk, better one you KNOW than one you don't!


----------



## pdpbison

I sure hope Tooter comes home soon too...!


At least now he is quite Hawk-Savvy, and will never let one get the drop on him again, I am sure...

The other day I saw a bunch of my feral Flock all suddenly land and hold still, as a small Falcon or Hawk or Kestral flew by and landed on a 'phone poll top. It was about the size of a Robin, or maybe a small debutante feral Pigeon, tops.

It was one of those windy days, and maybe he was tired...but they all sure knew the drill...even if it was of a species too small to bother them...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather

*Tooter is missing in Action*

Victor,
About a year ago my Cinderella did not come home with the rest of the flock. She showed up a week later, and my guess would be she was under a car, she had car greece all over her. What ever happened to her traumatized and changed her behavior. She would stay in her cage most of the time. She would come out to take a bath in the pond, and lay in the sun with her mate, but she didn't care to fly anymore. A month ago, I watched my very weak little flyer go over the roof tops with a speedy Peregrine Falcon a second away from grabbing her when I lost sight of them behind a tree. Her mate cried for her for three nights. At one point I went out side at 3:00 a.m. with a flash light, thinking that maybe she was out there and he knew it. Four days later while I was outside with the birds. I almost stepped on this mangled little bird on a quest to get home to her prince. She couldn't see, she couldn't fly, she could barely walk as she stumbeld and bumped into things trying to get to her cage. Pigeons.com saved her life, but this is another story. My point is... the people next door have many cats...on the other side lives three German Shepards...behind me a pitbull that eats sparrows for fun. So, tell me how does a bird get home that can't fly, can't see, and falls over as she walks? Don't give up Victor! There are angels on this web-site, and they are out there for Tooter too! How do you think that pigeons find their way home?
Feather


----------



## phyll

My prayers continue for Tooter's safe return. I've been asking the Saints to intercede for him, & asking Our Lord to keep him in His care.
Victor, you may already be doing this, but, just in case. Check your shrubery & around your property every single day. Call for Tooter whenever you are on your property.
He may return & hide out there, remembering his encounter. 
His fear may keep him from emerging, even at the sight of you, so call to him.

Another thing that's been in my thoughts ~ 
As frequently as possible, check the area where you & your son found Tooter last year. I'm sure you have visited that area, but check it often.
Tooter may find himself there & wait for you to come & get him.

Glad to hear that you intend to distribute flyers on the bus. Having as many children as possible "on the lookout" for Tooter will surely increase his chances of being spotted.

Keep the faith, Victor. All of our thoughts & prayers are with you & Tooter.

Phyll


----------



## phyll

Feather,
Thank you so much for sharing such an inspirational story. I hope your sweet pigeon made a complete recovery. God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## andinla

*Victor Just to let you know the pigeon I have now*

was attacked by a hawk and is healthly and happy, also my co-worker found a pigeon who was attacked outside of her house a few days ago and survived and is doing well. They do manage to survive after an attack. There are many kind people in the world who would help a pigeon in need. 

You might try going to the local schools and passing out photo flyers to kids in and around your neighborhood they will be extra eyes out there in your search for him especially if you offer a small reward. Also post flyer's in any vet's offices, local shelters, and wildlife rehab places around your area. 

Andi


----------



## Victor

phyll said:


> Another thing that's been in my thoughts ~
> As frequently as possible, check the area where you & your son found Tooter last year. I'm sure you have visited that area, but check it often.
> Tooter may find himself there & wait for you to come & get him.
> 
> 
> 
> Phyll


Hi Phyll~and everyone~
Bev and I discussed that very theory a few days ago and yes I check there several times a day. I do want to thank you for the thought...with so much on my mind, I could have overlooked it! If you or anyone has any more thoughts or ideas I may not have tried from your own experinces please post.

I am on the local Humane Society's list now, and just visited with the staff at my vets office. I posted a flier at the clinic too.

It will be a short day for searching. I have to go to my "real job" tonight...Darn it.

*Thanks for your loving concern everyone. *


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> So, tell me how does a bird get home that can't fly, can't see, and falls over as she walks? Don't give up Victor! There are angels on this web-site, and they are out there for Tooter too! How do you think that pigeons find their way home?
> Feather


Feather, that so all inspiring. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Feather

*Hawks*

Some hawks stay in the same area all year round, and others migrate. The Peregrines are the ones that really scare me. They will dive bomb your flock. No matter how high your pigeons are flying, they will fly higher. I've watched in horror as they have split up my flock, and knocked them right out of the sky. I live in California, and fortunatly they are not around here all year. Another pigeon lover told me the hawks are really bad from Oct. to March. My birds seem to know when a hawk is around, except for the Peregrine, they never know until it's there. A man that lives around here made his own hawk trap. I'm sorry, I don't know much about it, other than he says it works. I have been wondering where he is because I have several of his birds. I never thought about it, but maybe he's in jail.


----------



## Feefo

I was just reading your old posts Victor and found that in December last year the pigeons that used to roost in your house disappeared. Did they ever come back? It could be that a hawk arrived then and they decided to move on, just as Tooter has probably decided to make himself scarce because of the close encounter.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor

cyro51 said:


> I was just reading your old posts Victor and found that in December last year the pigeons that used to roost in your house disappeared. Did they ever come back? It could be that a hawk arrived then and they decided to move on, just as Tooter has probably decided to make himself scarce because of the close encounter.
> 
> Cynthia


Many of our minds are in syncronization here Cynthia. As a matter of fact, my wife, Bev, just brought that up this afternoon before I came to work. We looked up at the crawl space below our upstairs window and trying to think back to our pre-Tooter days when 3 or 4 pigeons used to live up there and how Bev would say how beautiful that coo-co-roo-koo cooooo sounds were in the morning and at dawn when they returned to sleep.Believe it or not I wanted to plug up that space before winter set in beacuse I didn't care for the noise. Now I miss it. 

It is strange that the many months while Tooter was recovering, the other pigeons that used to "live with us" all of a sudden "disappeared." The hawk theory came to our minds. 

I can still remember well as if was last week, when I saw last Summer, something large spiralling down towards Tooter , but I was there for him. You would think i would have learned my lesson?


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Some hawks stay in the same area all year round, and others migrate. The Peregrines are the ones that really scare me. They will dive bomb your flock. No matter how high your pigeons are flying, they will fly higher. I've watched in horror as they have split up my flock, and knocked them right out of the sky. I live in California, and fortunatly they are not around here all year. Another pigeon lover told me the hawks are really bad from Oct. to March. My birds seem to know when a hawk is around, except for the Peregrine, they never know until it's there. A man that lives around here made his own hawk trap. I'm sorry, I don't know much about it, other than he says it works. I have been wondering where he is because I have several of his birds. I never thought about it, but maybe he's in jail.


Very interesting Feather. I actually "thought" Hawks flew south for the Winter. I should have studied their lifestyles a long time ago. 

I have not seen the Hawk around my place for almost 2 days now.I have had my eyes focused so much to the sky lately that I have to put eyedrops in. 

What you stated explains why the flock was no where to be seen when it was still light a couple of days ago. They must know.


----------



## phyll

Victor,
Since Tooter may have travelled quite a distance from your home, I have another thought.
Ask your family, friends, co-workers, EVERYONE, to stop in at the vets & shelters in THEIR neighborhoods, no matter where they live.
If you can FAX them some flyers, that would be great. If not, they simply leave their numbers with the receptionists, & ask to be called if anyone brings a pigeon in matching Tooter's description.
Many years ago, our family dog got out & was hit by a car. A very kind man picked him up & took him for treatment. Out of our minds with worry, we placed newspaper ads, checked shelters & vets. We did everything we could think of to find him, all to no avail. 
Our dog was at his rescuer's vet ~ many, many miles from our neighborhood. Eventually, the man thought to walk our dog in the area where he found him & our neighbor spotted him, thank God!
Victor, make an inquiry at your local vet & shelter about adding Tooter's name to their computer compilation of lost pets in Nebraska.
He may have already been brought to a shelter, get the word out as soon as possible.
May God give you & your family strength, & may He watch over Tooter.

Phyll


----------



## bevslape

Hi Phyll, 

I am Victor's wife. He did call the shelter a few days ago and they told him to check in every other day with them. He put up some more fliers on telephone poles around the neighborhood today.Thank you all for being so very nice.


----------



## Feather

*Tooter Missing in Action*

Victor, 
When we enable our friends to use that very special gift that God gave them we forfeit our ability to protect them. We are helpless while they are in the sky. Eveytime they take to their celestial playground I am in awe, and yet always afraid that at any moment a predator may show. I am one of those who have not been able to take away their rights to fly. You can’t blame yourself for letting him do what he was designed for. 
It seems as though you have a support group across the nation. It reminds me of Jessica in the well.
When I read your post, I can feel your fear and desperation. Victor, I live in southern California, we have hawks here all year around, and in the months of Oct. through March, northern hawks migrate here. I am not an expert on the hawk situation in Nebraska. 
Encourage crows they are great Sky Police. I once made a hawk so nervous by yelling, waving and whistling that it dropped my bird. Your experience has fortified my belief that under certain circumstances we can change the situation. The trick was to get to the pigeon before the hawk went back to pick it up. I took off running, fell, bit some dust, and broke my hand. I wasn’t sure if my bird was still alive, because unlike little Tooter he just laid limp in the hawk’s clutches. I was lucky, I brought my bird home! But the hawk went back to where it dropped him. I got the binoculars, and saw him sitting for hours in the tree above where I found my bird. So actually you were there for him. While in a conversation with a knowledgeable member of this web-site, when I told her of the incident, and that on other occasions I have whistled when hawks were near and it made them fly away, she explained to me that when you make shrill noises the hawk thinks that it is in another hawk's territory. She said that she mimics the hawk's sound, and she has it down too. Just the fact that the raptor, and that amazing little bird of yours flew off in different directions is a blessing in itself. It sounds like you are pretty much covering all the bases. Good Luck To You and Bev, Feather


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Tooter, make it home.*

I hope Tooter makes it back. 

Emailing local vets and animal shelters with a picture might help. We lost Pidgiepoo almost a year ago when crows chased him at a local city park in Cologne a mile away, and haven't seen him since. We never saw any traces of blood. Saw a couple of downy feathers under a tree where he may have perched, but they may not have been his. If they were his, and he made it to that particular tree, then maybe he was safe because it was a bit away from where the pursuit took place. He would have been scared and would probably have hidden in the backyard of apartment buildings (and inaccessible to our search). So many questions. If he escaped and was fatally injured he may have found himself a sequestered place to die, and how would someone coming across him know that this pigeon meant something special to you? 

You realize that so many animals pass away, out of sight of their companions and mates, and these others must also wonder what became of them. I saw a pigeon pair, from the window nest twenty feet across the street from my window, sit on a window ledge one story higher and spend two days mourning and comforting each other because of the dead several-day-old featherless baby pigeon below. I watched them a long while, wondering, and concluding that they could be doing nothing else. Their emotions, their gestures were so obvious (to me. I could be wrong). I had come to be aware of them as a very caring -- and dare I say loving? -- couple. The male ("Footless") was easy to recognize because he had no toes, but still managed to mate. I saw him last on April 20, 2005. Surely his mate missed him. If some creative force, energy, God, call it whatever you will because no name is adequate or necessary, took care for this creature's existence, why should that creator cease caring? And if time, as some speculate and theorize, does not really exist, then that caring is something that does not come and go. 

Our Pidgiepoo was eight months old and actively courting the females, and may have taken up with one somewhere (we hope) or been taken in by someone. We put up photocopied notices with a small picture on utility poles and such, and we realized how hard it can be to contact the one person who may have the answer you are looking for. But people do network. In a large city there is so much going on. We placed several newspaper ads (in newspapers in which I have very seldom had the need to look at the ads). We got phone calls. I was not able to get a photo onto a lost and found animal website. Spent surely hundreds of hours looking (still am looking, when on the bus or streetcar). 

We heard from many wonderful, caring people. Not everyone has the time to focus on our search, and that is okay. There are many things going on in the lives of others, and what is going on in my life is not of paramount importance to them. We were able to help out several other pigeons because of these contacts. 

A lady called us the afternoon of New Year's Eve because she noticed our telephone number on her cell phone (referred to as a "Handy" in Germany) and asked if we had yet found Pidgiepoo. Her husband had passed away in May, she had moved, et cetera, had been busy. She had called in February to tell us of a brown and white (ash red) pigeon not far away, with unusual looking toes, whom she thought might belong to us. I went looking. "Scraggly" (ill-kept feathers) had swollen toes because of string around them. The right middle toe looked as big as my little finger. There were usually fifty to a hundred other hungry pigeons there at that busy intersection. Feeding street pigeons is forbidden, and I was never able to catch him. Even with sore toes he occasionally strutted before the females. I saw him about once a month, and by summer all his toes were gone. When one first saw him one would think he was sitting on the ground. When he moved he seemed to float over the ground. A gust of wind would tip him easily. By fall his feathers were in good shape and he was perky, and there wasn't much poop clinging to his rear, which he had a bit of trouble reaching with his beak. He seemed to fly well. I last saw him December 10th, and suppose he is still around. At the same time and place I also came across "Splitbeak," whom I caught in July, removed two ounces of diarrhea-caused poop built up and embedded in feathers on her keel, took to the vet, subsequently set free, and fed for four months from a jar of seeds until she disappeared last December 6th. 

I suppose all this writing helps me organize my thoughts on what I have done with pigeons. Fortunately no one has to read what I have written and pass a test on it. But, who knows? Perhaps a time may come in the future when there are so many billions and trillions of people on earth and elsewhere that there will be any number of students doing doctoral dissertations and theses or the equivalent on any person who existed in our time, just as we now have archeologists carefully going over pottery shards with a camel hair artist's paint brush in someone's garbage pit, and coprologists analyzing and fondly handling petrified dinosaur poop. Come to think of it, maybe I better print this out on paper and wax it, or engrave it on some gold plate, and thus make it easier on some future student, lest some kid come along with a magnet and corrupt all these bits of data. 

My wife thinks I need to get out a bit more and free my brain (and help her clean house, I suppose).


----------



## phyll

Hi Beverly,
Shelters usually advise you to check in every other, or, every few days, to see if your pet was brought in to that particular shelter. If your shelter networks with the other shelters in your state, please be sure that Tooter has been included on their "lost" list. 
A rescuer may find Tooter fifty miles away & he will be at a shelter there.

I pray that Tooter returns to you soon.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo

Some of you may remember Sue who rescued and handraised a collared dove (Fluke) from an egg last yearhttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11226&referrerid=560.

I am certain that she won't mind my copying this excerpt from a Christmas e-mail I received recently as a reminder that however dire things seem there is always hope::

_The 'baby' dove has grown into a beautiful adult, and gets on really well with my white dove, Georgie.
I was in hospital recently, and my son accidentally let Fluke fly off. We were all very worried, and resigned ourselves to the idea that he was possibly dead (It was during the snow, and very cold) but two weeks later we found he had actually flown into the local pub window, been rescued, and had been living with a love bird while they looked for his family!!! 
We now have him back in the aviary, and Geogie has stopped pining.
I'm amazed that he was recognised as a hand-reared, tame bird, given that he looks like a perfectly wild collared dove. He really is a fluke, isn't he?!_

Cynthia


----------



## Reti

Oh, Cynthia, what an amazing story. Fluke is a lucky bird and his owners are lucky to have him back.

Victor, hope Tooter is found by some good soul and is being well cared for and is soon returned to you.

Reti


----------



## Victor

Larry_Cologne said:


> So many questions. If he escaped and was fatally injured he may have found himself a sequestered place to die, and how would someone coming across him know that this pigeon meant something special to you?
> You realize that so many animals pass away, out of sight of their companions and mates, and these others must also wonder what became of them. QUOTE]
> 
> I am still trying to be hopeful though it has been a solid week now that I have lost my beloved Tooter. The post that Larry C. made though impacted me to realize I have to prepare for that possiblity of that fate and realize that a worse case scenario must not be ignored.Thanks to all for your support and the love shown.


----------



## Brownieluv

*No beating up*



Victor said:


> ....... I can still remember well as if was last week, when I saw last Summer, something large spiralling down towards Tooter , but I was there for him. You would think i would have learned my lesson?


Please don't blame yourself. I wavered about letting Terry help with a rescue until it was too late for at least one of "my" pigeons. I believe we have to learn our lessons, mourn our lost birds, but not blame ourselves. Until we have the experience how are we really to know?

By the way, are pigeons considered feral if they once resided with people but have gotten lost?


----------



## Victor

Brownieluv said:


> By the way, are pigeons considered feral if they once resided with people but have gotten lost?


That is an interesting question. I personally believe that it would depend on the pigeon itself, and probably how long it "lived" with a person or people. I think it would also depend on whether it was held captive as a "pet" against its wishes, or was it kept because of a rescue circumstance, and then of course, if it was raised from the egg or baby stage. 

*The Funk and Wagnalls Dictionary defines the adjective "feral" as 1.Not tame nor domesticated;wild.2. Of,relating to,or typical of a wild beast;savage. * 

The pigeon that I had for almost two years was a feral rescue.He adapted to living with people, and particularly love my grandson Alex and me...he seemed to enjoy gracing us with his presence on top of our heads.He adapted to trusting us for him not having to worry about drink or food.He adapted to going out of his cage, and on command going back into his cage, but if he had to re-adapt to the outdoor wilds, I believe that he would adjust just as well, because he was a STRONG bird. He survived two BB wounds, and recently a horrible Hawk attack. 

I never did "home" Tooter,so for intense purposes, he very likely could have been forced to re-adapt to "feral" life.


----------



## bevslape

*Thank you*

I would like to commend everyone on this forum for being so kind and understanding since Victor lost his Tooter. After he lost him, he decided he was not going to tell anyone here about what happend, at least for a week. 

I encouraged him to post what happened, and I think it has helped him cope with his loss.It has been hard on him.I am glad that he did.

Everyone here is so understanding and helpful. I belong to other forums and will tell you that this is one has the nicest group of people that I have ever seen. I have noticed that when a person has a question, people jump in to help. 

Thank you for being a great group of people. Thank you for helping Victor thru this. 

Bev


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor, 
Well, first off, Tooter was a feral, with all survival instincts intact. As frightened as he sounded after his encounter, those instincts kicked in, full force. If he had been severely injured, I don't think he'd have flown that strongly. Second, he was healthy and strong, due to your love and care. I'm willing to bet Ole Tooter is out there somewhere, live and kicking, has either hooked up with a feral bunch and thinks he's where he belongs, or he's found another person, who is not his Dad, but is kind and loving, also.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking

bevslape said:


> Everyone here is so understanding and helpful. I belong to other forums and will tell you that this is one has the nicest group of people that I have ever seen. I have noticed that when a person has a question, people jump in to help.
> Bev



Hi Bev,

We all think of Tooter as our very own and can relate because we have our own pet pigeons and therefore understand the bond. We have gotten to know Tooter thru the eyes of Victor and we love him too!

I know you have done everything in your power to bring Tooter home, and that is all you can do. We are here for you anytime you need us.

We are sending a collective BIG GROUP HUG to you and Victor, and we are still hopeful and positive of Tooters surviving the ordeal and has found a temporary family as Daryl has mentioned.

My continuing thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bev, you, Victor, and Tooter remain in my thoughts and prayers. I know how much it means to get kind of a "group hug" because when we lost our Feisty last fall, this group of people helped me through it. All the comments and prayers helped give Feisty's life a meaning or importance that he so deserved. All too many times, our precious pigeons are dismissed as vermin, but those of us who love them know that is not so. Tooter's life is important to all of us. We all have grown to love the little guy and are still hopeful for his safe return.

You guys hang in there.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

NO ONE is ready to give up on Tooter! Hang in there Bev and Victor! 

The whole site is with you...sometimes GREAT things happen when you LEAST expect them...

"THINK" Tooter returning with an expression saying, "Wow, that was some experience! Not fun! Where's my seed?"


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> NO ONE is ready to give up on Tooter! Hang in there Bev and Victor!
> 
> The whole site is with you...sometimes GREAT things happen when you LEAST expect them...
> 
> "THINK" Tooter returning with an expression saying, "Wow, that was some experience! Not fun! Where's my seed?"


Again, thank you Treesa, Maggie,Daryl, and "Mr.Squeaks" your words are so comforting. I am glad I took Bev's advice about posting...sharing my sadness...my loss. 

"Mr.Squeaks" this site is so uplifting with members such as you with your sense of humor. I could not help but smile at your closing comment. That would be Tooter too, I can vision him doing that in my mind when I close my eyes. 

Staying postive still...


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor,

I TRULY hope you get lucky....got all my fingers and toes crossed.

Linda


----------



## phyll

Victor said:


> Staying postive still...


Good for you, Victor!
I "ain't" giving up on Tooter either.
Bob & I continue to pray for him every single day.
We prayed for him tonight at Mass.
Tooter is gone, but I believe that he's still alive. If I didn't, I wouldn't say it.

Everyone, PLEASE continue your prayers for Tooter. 

Phyll


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor and Bev,

Haven't been posting much lately, but you folks and Tooter have been on my mind and in my prayers that Tooter will find his way back home safely and soon.
I think you're covering all your bases, where he was originally picked up at, the larger area w/flyers & by word, and around your home. I know this is all very difficult for you both but just want to say, "Hang in there" and know that everyone here is hoping and praying for Tooter's safe return.

fp


----------



## Feather

*No one is giving up on Tooter*

Bev, Victor and all of Tooters fans,

The first thing I do in the morning and the last thing I do in the evening is check this web site. Won't it be nice when we can put tracking devices on their little bands. Especially on the ones we love so much. Last night I took a trip to Omaha Nebraska. I went southeast to see it from a birds eye view. I don't know what I expected to see. Maybe Tooter sending up flairs. But if you haven't tried Google Earth hear is the web address. I just downloaded the free version. (http://earth.google.com) Then we could get on this site track our little friends and go pick them up. Or how about use some sort of hawk repellent. Their has to be something we can do. Come on Pidgey, Phyll, and Phil from Las Vegas, you guys are extreamly intelligent and compassionate.
If anyone comes up with something, it will be one of you.

Feather


----------



## dnrslucky1

Praying for Tooter everyday! I talked to Squidget about Tooter, hopefully he is sending some good Pigeon vibes!

Bless You,
Denise


----------



## nabisho

*First time I've seen this - we're praying for Tooter*

Hang in there Victor - stay positive, G2 & G3 have been told and we are giving it our best prayers. This is terrible - Tooter is almost like a friend of the family to us.

NAB :-(


----------



## Pikachu23739

*ohh that must of been scary*


----------



## phyll

Victor & Bev,
I think it would be a good idea for you to list Tooter on some (as many as possible) of the internet sites for lost pets.
I just checked one site & there were many listings for "found" pigeons.

If I were you, in addition to Nebraska, I would also list Tooter under the surrounding states ~ especially Iowa.
Google "lost birds" (without the quotes) & many sites, such as, birdhotline.com will appear. Get Tooter onto those sites. Some good soul may have been checking those listings every day.

I'm sorry I don't know Tooter's exact description, or I would have listed him for you right now.

Still praying, a LOT.

Phyll


----------



## Victor

Hi Phyll,

I took your advice, typed in the Google search...Lost Birds, and it took me to Birdfinders where I posted a lost pigeon report.I have nothing to loose, but a lot if someone does look there and I did not post. 

Tooter is very much male! He has a light grey tummy, darker grey feathers with some black markings and a white cere. His eyes are red and so are his feet. He has "hairy" legs by the way.His feathers go down around his top feet.
His neck is irrecandecesent purple and green. He is a beauty for a feral. He is very strong as he has survived 2 BB wounds, and a recent Hawk attack.He has a bond with male humans mainly for some odd reason.

I have always admired  pigeons from a distance since I was a little Victor,and never dreamed of having one. He has taught me and my boys so much,one of which is love that can be demonstrated from a pigeon to a human being.

I remember the bath-showers he enjoyed when I would water my plants.He was such a show-off.

I remember the bike rides he would take with me, riding on my shoulder or back. If he lost his grip he would catch up with me and hang on better.

There were the times, he would bring me a peace offering...a small twig.I would reach up with my mouth and take it from him,and then he would nibble, a kiss, if you may, my hand from where he was perched.

The family outings,working in the yard, the bike rides...the memories with my Tooter.Oh how I miss the little guy. 

Bev asked me a couple of days ago if I was going to get another pigeon. "I don't know" is what I responded.Right now I am concentrating and hoping that Toots will return.I don't know what the future will hold. Wow, isn't that the truth?


----------



## nabisho

*When I lost George I didn't know either*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html

Then about 3 weeks later I got my senses back and contacted the animal shelter and told them if they ever got any broken pigeons in to call me. A couple weeks later I got Gee-Two, if you don't get another pigeon you would be letting Tooter down I think - I'm sure even if he can't be there he would still want you to have a pigeon friend to share life with? JMO

NAB


----------



## Feather

*Tooter missing in action*

Nab,
That was a beautiful memorial. It appears that George had something wrong with his little legs. But he sure looked magestic when he spread those wings. I particularly like the picture where he is showing those beautiful wings. 

I lost my first love (a ferel called Rainbow) to some kids with a B B gun. I mourned for him so bad that my friends bought me two pigeons. It does help! Funny though, before Rainbow, I didn't care to much for pigeons. Now my sister says that I am the cure for menopausal insomnia. She says that all she has to do is call me up anytime of the night, and sooner or later I will start talking about my pigeons. She says that puts her right to sleep.

Thank you for sharing George.
Feather


----------



## Pikachu23739

I hope tooter is okay


----------



## Feather

*Tooter missing in action*

Bev, Victor and family,

I went over your city by way of Google Earth. Looking for water sources. When Cinderella came home after her attack, she couldn't even see but, she went straight for her water bottle. I have a pond in my back yard, and everyones pigeons end up over here. I go to my local feed store and ask them who has lost pigeons in the area. If you haven't already, I know your way ahead of me, but you might ask your local guy to post a flyer or ask him to tell anyone in the area that does have pigeons to keep an eye out for Tooter. I think that you taught Tooter that humans are capable of loving birds. I'm sure he wondered why he got shot with a B B gun. The compassion and love that you show for your pet, and other people and their pets, will be an outstanding chapter in the legacy you leave for your children.

Try Google Earth, you may get another perspective on which way he flew.

Feather


----------



## Victor

Hi everyone, 

I just got an E-mail from Sandy from Bird Hotline, and she gave me some advice that makes some sense. She said that I need to look for him one mile out, in a straight direction from where he was feverishly flying that day of the attack. 

Today, Iwas doing some catch up chores in my adjacent lot that I have been clearing from the abudence of trees previously cut last Fall, when I happened to look up and was admiring the scenery of Omaha's CWS ball bark stadium, and the adjacent zoo with its huge baseball style Dome, and I was thinking, if I were feeling from a Hawk, and my instinct was to fly in a straight. fast line, I would welcome the interesting features of what was ahead. Her thoughts shared just reinforced a possible therory.

I will now change my observation demographics. This is my last chance, and hope. Please continue to channel your prayers and good pigeon vibes!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Please continue to channel your prayers and good pigeon vibes!



*Don't worry about that, my prayers for Tooter are continuous....there is no beginning and there is no end to them. *


----------



## Reti

Trees Gray said:


> *Don't worry about that, my prayers for Tooter are continuous....there is no beginning and there is no end to them. *



Victor, we are all praying for Tooter. He is a very much loved pigeon, by all of of us.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws

*Please God*

Victor,

I am so sorry Tooter still hasn't appeared, but I know you haven't given up yet - why that little guy may just come flying by in a few days/weeks/months time to say "Victor - have you missed me?"

I so pray and hope that Tooter comes home soon. You must feel a bit like you are in limbo. i.e you can't really get on with your normal life, because you have this "nagging pain" of loss and it can't be healed until this little feathered grey head appears.  

I can feel your pain really. I haven't lost a pigeon, but a cat I had called Jerry went missing for 4 weeks - but he came back.  

Keep faith and I pray for the day when we have a new post headed " Tooter is Back!!" 

Tania x


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Victor. I'm still at it too.

Maggie


----------



## Victor

*Tooter possibly sighted...*



kittypaws said:


> Victor,
> 
> 
> 
> Keep faith and I pray for the day when we have a new post headed " Tooter is Back!!"
> 
> Tania x


Hi Tania and all Tooter's friends:

I wish I could post "Tooter is Back" but how about "Toooter Sighted"??

My 4 year old grandson and I drove to the zoo, parked at the north lot and walked the fence line , toting him with one hand and my large binoculars with the other hand. At this end of the zoo, is a "barn" where the petting zoo and white pigeon loft is. There were 3 dark colored pigeons and several white one. I noticed a feral trying to court a pretty white pigeon, and I called his name twice, and he "de-fluffed" and walked in the direction of my voice! I was able to get a better look, it had to have been him! He was even missing some feathers, his breast was light grey, he was lean, and neck colors identical to Tooters.I called his name again, and he stepped to the edge of the barn and looked around...basically responding to my voice! 

I did not have my carrier with me, and Bev and I traded cars today...in fact I did not even have my wallet to but a new zoo pas for the year. I went inside and explained my situation. The staff was just dismissing a meeting, so by the time a representative was able to escourt me, 25 min. had passed and I was unable to find him. he must have left looking for me. 

I will be back early in the morning, pass or no pass and will look again. I am hoping he will return to the scene!

Tooter...you're killing me!


----------



## Maggie-NC

OMG Victor, fingers crossed, eyes crossed, legs crossed etc. I am so excited. We all need to really pray hard tonight so we can welcome Tooter home tomorrow. Oh wow! I was about to close up for the night but decided to check Tooter's thread one last time. I am so glad I did.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds

That just brought tears to my eyes.......I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK.....find that little bird and bring him home. We'll have an internet party!!! YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Ive never replied, but i read this thread every chance i get for new news. i so hope you and Tooter will be reunited soon; ive been hoping and praying with everyone else. i am so relieved you at least saw him, and know he is ok. Tooter is obviously a very smart pigeon and has a strong bond to his family; the best of luck to all of you!!

QUOTE=Victor]Hi Tania and all Tooter's friends:

I wish I could post "Tooter is Back" but how about "Toooter Sighted"??

My 4 year old grandson and I drove to the zoo, parked at the north lot and walked the fence line , toting him with one hand and my large binoculars with the other hand. At this end of the zoo, is a "barn" where the petting zoo and white pigeon loft is. There were 3 dark colored pigeons and several white one. I noticed a feral trying to court a pretty white pigeon, and I called his name twice, and he "de-fluffed" and walked in the direction of my voice! I was able to get a better look, it had to have been him! He was even missing some feathers, his breast was light grey, he was lean, and neck colors identical to Tooters.I called his name again, and he stepped to the edge of the barn and looked around...basically responding to my voice! 

I did not have my carrier with me, and Bev and I traded cars today...in fact I did not even have my wallet to but a new zoo pas for the year. I went inside and explained my situation. The staff was just dismissing a meeting, so by the time a representative was able to escourt me, 25 min. had passed and I was unable to find him. he must have left looking for me. 

I will be back early in the morning, pass or no pass and will look again. I am hoping he will return to the scene!

Tooter...you're killing me![/QUOTE]


----------



## Reti

Goodness, Victor, my heart stopped from excitement when I read you last post.
I am praying really, really hard it is Tooter you spotted.
Let us know as soon as you can, please.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

*I know you are at*

the front of the line Victor! But the suspence may do the rest of us in! Talk about excitement!

I'm joining the Pigeon Talk line to "keep the vigil" AND THE FAITH!

C'mon, TOOTER! WE WANT YOU BACK! No more games, mate or no mate...first things first - HOME!!


----------



## Feather

*Tooter sighting*

Twidderpated Huh!
There is an enormous smoke signal going up to the GREAT ONE as I type.
It is from us.....from all of us.

We'll all be with you in spirit tomarrow morning when you arrive at the zoo.

Bless You,
Feather


----------



## Garye

*C'mon Tooter!*

Oh I hope it was Tooter you sighted and that the two of you can be reunited. Wouldn't it be great! You've both been through so much. I hope everything works out well. I'm saying a prayer that it was Tooter and that he comes back to you tomorrow.

C'mon Tooter, you can make it! Everyone's praying for you! Everyone wants you back home.


----------



## Jimmy Jo

OMG Victor !!! That is the Most Wonderful News !!! I can't help but to visualize that reunion !!! [KISS][KISS][KISS]...Toot...[KISS]...er..[KISS]...Where...[KISS]...have...[KISS]...you...[KISS]...been...[KISS][KISS][KISS]...I've...[KISS]...been...[KISS]...worried...[KISS]....sick...[KISS][KISS][KISS] There hasn't been a day go by without Our Prayers for Tooter and his Loved Ones ! Jan


----------



## bevslape

Feather said:


> Twidderpated Huh!
> There is an enormous smoke signal going up to the GREAT ONE as I type.
> It is from us.....from all of us.
> 
> We'll all be with you in spirit tomarrow morning when you arrive at the zoo.
> 
> Bless You,
> Feather


*More like "TOOTERPATED!"*
I,.....*WE* can't take the S T R E S S MUCH MORE!!~


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh man oh man, I hope it was him! Victor and Bev...BEST of luck tomorrow!

Linda


----------



## nabisho

*Birds & Bunnies in Nevada are praying too.*

All the yard bunnies have been told and both G2 & G3 and I are praying for Tooter. Maybe he's just going for a little R&R after his trauma in the hands of a couple of good looking pigeon babes dressed in pure white nurse outfits, yep that would be Tooter I think.

NAB


----------



## feralpigeon

Trees Gray said:


> *Don't worry about that, my prayers for Tooter are continuous....there is no beginning and there is no end to them. *
> 
> Treesa


*Treesa, that's a beautiful sentiment.*



Victor said:


> Hi Tania and all Tooter's friends:
> 
> I wish I could post "Tooter is Back" but how about "Toooter Sighted"??
> 
> 
> I will be back early in the morning, pass or no pass and will look again. I am hoping he will return to the scene!
> 
> Tooter...you're killing me!


*Victor, you must be dying just about now.....I'm thinking maybe you should 
appear w/a few well placed white feathers and be ready to bow and twirl around for him in case of competition  *


----------



## Anarrowescape

i have been reading about tooters long ordeal i hope you find him at the zoo best of luck to you bev and tooter i hoe you reunit soon


----------



## pdpbison

Hope it's him and you find him again tomorrow..!


Fingers crossed...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor,
Now that the people at the zoo know about Tooter, bet they'll keep an eye out for him, too.It has to be him. Boy, has he put you through the wringer. And you thought your days raising a troublesome teenager were over, I bet. Kids, gonna be the end of us all, aren't they.
Daryl


----------



## phyll

Victor & Bev,
This is wonderful news! I'm so excited & hopeful for all of you. I want to cry, I'm so happy.

From your description, it sure sounds like it is your Tooter.
As soon as I read your post, I called Bob & we immediately prayed again. 

Please, God, please, let it be Tooter.

We're praying & sending you our very best for a 
happy reunion SOON ~ like today.

Phyll


----------



## Brownieluv

*Pins and needles*



Victor said:


> Hi Tania and all Tooter's friends:
> 
> I wish I could post "Tooter is Back" but how about "Toooter Sighted"??
> 
> My 4 year old grandson and I drove to the zoo, parked at the north lot and walked the fence line , toting him with one hand and my large binoculars with the other hand. At this end of the zoo, is a "barn" where the petting zoo and white pigeon loft is. There were 3 dark colored pigeons and several white one. I noticed a feral trying to court a pretty white pigeon, and I called his name twice, and he "de-fluffed" and walked in the direction of my voice! I was able to get a better look, it had to have been him! He was even missing some feathers, his breast was light grey, he was lean, and neck colors identical to Tooters.I called his name again, and he stepped to the edge of the barn and looked around...basically responding to my voice!
> 
> I did not have my carrier with me, and Bev and I traded cars today...in fact I did not even have my wallet to but a new zoo pas for the year. I went inside and explained my situation. The staff was just dismissing a meeting, so by the time a representative was able to escourt me, 25 min. had passed and I was unable to find him. he must have left looking for me.
> 
> I will be back early in the morning, pass or no pass and will look again. I am hoping he will return to the scene!
> 
> Tooter...you're killing me!


It certainly sounds like it's Tooter. Hoping with fingers crossed for you. I have a strong feeling from your description that it's him, not to mention a parent's gut feelings are rarely wrong.


----------



## Victor

*Keeping the faith*

Hi all~

I am keeping very positive, open minded, and despite maybe a disapointment in the morning~I will be there right after my elementary school run, peering thru the fence that overlooks the petting section of the Henry Doorly Zoo. 

It was Phyll and Bob's idea to check out the lost bird site, and we are grateful that the moderator of the site suggested that 1 mile straight out be investigated.Thank you both for that idea.Even if he did move on and our endevors fail, it was worth going "that extra mile" one more time, as our efforts to reunite with Tooter were diminishing.There is hope.

Thank you all everybody who has been so wonderful and supportive. I know we will all be glad when this long ordeal comes to an end. Wow I didn't realize our Tooter was so darn loved! 

Going to bed. God bless you all.

If it is meant to be,it will happen.


----------



## pigeonmama

Hey,
Tooter's not the only member of the Slape family we all love !!! 
Daryl


----------



## SueC

We are very happy to see the title "Tooter possibly sighted".

Hope the next one would be "Tooter's Home!".

Whatever it is, we are relieved to know that Tooter survived the trauma from the hawk's attack and he's well enough to go round exploring the world and looking for a mate.


----------



## Poulette

Victor, this is good news anyway!

Good luck...

Suz.


----------



## Feather

*Tooters' Universal Family*



pigeonmama said:


> Hey,
> Tooter's not the only member of the Slape family we all love !!!
> Daryl


My sentiments exactly!

There is a profound force accessing this web-site. The closest word that I have to describe it..... is LOVE.

In the Beginning of last month, on my new computer and not to savy, I held a mangled little pigeon that I was just told to bring in by the vets office to put to sleep. Desperate, I knew that if you typed www.anything.com that u could usually access anything. So I typed in pigeons. I was actually surprised when my desktop turned aqua and through tears I saw pigeons. 

Beside the fact that this site provided me the vital information that I needed to save my Cinderella. There was this force pulling me in, telling me I belong here. I read all night. I fell in love with all of you and your birds. I put my head down in my arms and cried out loud. I cried for my pigeon, I cried for joy, I cried for Unie, George, Izzy, and I cried because I could feel the love you had for one another. I do not yet have anything to offer, I still have so much to learn. But I know one thing, and that is that you are my new family, and I am home.

Feather


----------



## andinla

*I hope it's Tooter*

I am sitting here crying after reading the above post. You are all so nice and show your love not only for our feathered friends but humans as well. I pray it's Tooter and that he is home soon safe. 

Andi


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Ditto That Andi.....Feather, That was Beautifully said...God Bless You All !!! Jan


----------



## Garye

This website was a great find for me. At last, there are others who love pigeons and are not afraid to admit it! Pigeons always get the lowest reputation so I was surprised there was a site out there that wanted to talk about the positive aspects of pigeons. You can't know how alone I felt before about loving these creatures until I found this site. The people here are wonderful.

I'm still praying for Tooter's safe return and so is my feral flock.


----------



## Victor

Feather...wow, that was *very impacting*.

You know everyone, if Tooter does not return to our family, it will be a great loss, but you know, there sure has been a whole lot of positive energy inputed into this thread at Pigeon~Talk,positive impulses from PEOPLE WHO KNOW AND UNDERSTAND PIGEONS. 

My wife Bev, and you folks have been such a tremendous force to keep me going.

I am at work currently, and took a peek at the site. I will post later on my break with up-dated findings on his sightings when time permits.


----------



## mr squeaks

*All the tremendous*

outpouring of feelings and love from the members to Victor, Bev and Tooter, strongly bring to mind the song *"Circle of Life" * from The Lion King. 

I remember when I first heard the song sung at the beginning of the movie during a preview, I started to cry and goose bumps broke out all over. Every time I heard the song from then on, I had the same reaction. No other song has more impact on me than that one. The words seem to sum up this thread beautifully.

Here's to Tooter's safe return home!


----------



## phyll

Feather,
What a beautiful & touching post.
I understand your feelings. I've been a member for almost 2 years, & continue to be amazed by everyone else's knowledge.
Your love, caring & concern for pigeons is all that's needed to be welcome here. Good thing for me! 
I thank God that you were able to save little
Cinderella.
May God bless you both.

Phyll


----------



## Victor

*Sighting up~date*

My dear pigeon talk friends~

This morning I drove to the fence line and peeked inside the petting zoo barn/pigeon loft and saw no Tooter. I went iside the facility and purchased a zoo membership for 2006 and took the long walk to the petting zoo. When I reached viewing range I started my pigeon observation. There were a lot of white pigeons, a blue bar and anoher pigeon with mostly black markings. After many minutes, I saw a grey color pigeon fly down, but he was on the other side, near the pigeon hole. I walked into the pen and called his name. 

One of the zoo keepers came by and I asked the young lady if she has by chance had a grey feral pigeon land on her head. She said that she was ill for a couple of days, but "George" told her that a tame pigeon was trying to land on peoples heads a couple of days ago. I showed her a picture of Tooter and she took me inside the food prep area where I met Sara, another young lady that is assigned to the "barn". She recalled the incident, and posted the picture on their bulletin board. I told them about Tooter and how I was 99% certain I saw him on Wednesday just before dusk, and how he seemed to respond to my voice, and how I was concealed from the pine tree lineoutside the fence.

They seemed interested in reunited me with Tooter.I gave them some tips on how to get him to respond to "Arm Tooter! Arm Tooter!" and how to extend an arm out. Sara said, that he just seemed to be responding to people being around in general. They knew it had to be a lost pet. The zoo patrons seemed to enjoy the show! 

They promised me they would tell the pm shift about him and they would call the second a pigeon tries to land on someones head. They also asked me to let them know if I find him or he finds his way home. 

I sat on a rock for an hour and just enjoyed the barn animals and the pigeons .

Tomorrow I will return to the Zoo and continue my search.I will think of "The Circle of Life" Mr.Squeaks.


----------



## Jimmy Jo

Oh, Victor....You and Bev must be so Excited ! Tooter's sure writin' himself a good story this time !!!.... Come on Tooter, git yerself home so yer Daddy can finish this last chapter with a Happy Ending ! Jan


----------



## mr squeaks

*Would there be ANY*

possibility that if the pigeon IS Tooter and he lands on someone that he could be GENTLY caught and confined until you could pick him up???? 

Sure SOUNDS like Tooter!


----------



## phyll

Victor,
Surely, that bird is good ole Tooter. What a relief to know that he's alive & doing well. Having him in close proximity to your home is a blessing.
This is very good news & very encouraging.
Tooter will fly to you, Victor. Your presence at the zoo will bring Tooter home, just be patient.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo

That is so encouraging Victor!

I check this thread out every morning when I get up and as often as I can during the day....as I am certain most of our members do.

Cynthia


----------



## alaska

Hi Victor,
This is fantastic news that you may have sited Tooter, and especially that a 'tame' pigeon has been coming around landing on peoples heads...this HAS to be Tooter...surely!!
I continue to send you positive vibes and hope that this infact is Tooter and that he comes home to you safely very soon.
What a scare this has been and what a story this will be to tell if indeed Tooter is there and comes back to you.
I too recommend you being at the zoo as much as possible so that Tooter will see you and return to your arm.
Come on Tooter and come home!!!! Arm Tooter!! Arm!!!
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> possibility that if the pigeon IS Tooter and he lands on someone that he could be GENTLY caught and confined until you could pick him up????
> 
> Sure SOUNDS like Tooter!


That possibility was not discussed, other than they mentioned that they had ways of catching if they had to.I will ask the petting zoo staff to please try and do that for us.Thanks!


----------



## Victor

Jimmy Jo said:


> Oh, Victor....You and Bev must be so Excited ! Tooter's sure writin' himself a good story this time !!!.... Come on Tooter, git yerself home so yer Daddy can finish this last chapter with a Happy Ending ! Jan


Amen to that Jimmy Jo! It will be nice to start spending "normal " time with my family and back to my home projects, and I do miss my contributions and readings of the many great posts here from all the members. With 2 jobs, squeezing in family time and "Tooter time", it has been very rough. I try to check in with other postings as much as I can. 

But for now, hope ,and strength for Daddy to stay focused on the search to find his Tooter boy.


----------



## Pidgey

Victor, 

I think you need to get a job at the zoo and take your bicycle and keep riding around that area. That's something that Tooter will remember! Unie and I are really hopin' for ya'!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Skye and I are breaking all time records sending up prayers between heaven and earth....


----------



## feralpigeon

Pidgey the Poo might have a good idea there about riding your bike around the zoo or that area, I'm sure it would have an impact on Tooter if he saw you on your bike. I sure hope the zoo staff will help out if they get the opportunity. Good luck today Victor!

fp


----------



## Pidgey

What I've noticed with some of my lost birds is that they seem to have a difficult time equating the "you" in the new territory with the "you" in the home. It's like they can recognize you in the home but not as easily in a new place. Home doesn't mean just the house, or just the loft either--it's every place that they're familiar with that you took them, their known territories where you were a part.

I have had many birds that would land on my shoulder in the house or in the loft but not out in the yard no matter how much I implored them. I had one that had never been outside the loft and she finally went up to the roof with the others. It's almost like she froze and it got dark. I got the ladder out and got all the way up to her and put my hand out for her to step on which she was extremely comfortable with, but she'd turned into a statue. I was lit up--she could see me plainly but she was zoned out.

The real "Pidgey" was the best we ever had (and still have) at recognizing us in any setting but that's probably because we used to walk all over the neighborhood with her on our shoulders. When we moved (only 3/4 of a mile away) to a new house, it was difficult to get her back if she got outside. Even though she might be only a few feet from us and could see us clearly, she'd fly the 3/4 mile back to the other place and would only land on us there (we had to drive, of course). She wouldn't fly down to us in the new yard.

So they can be real funny creatures to try and retrieve and you just gotta' use every dirty trick you can think of even if it includes starting feeding all those birds in that area to get them flocking where you can make a grab. I'm hoping that a "bicycle built for Too(ter)" would work though.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Oh how I hope that Tooter is hanging out at the zoo just waiting for you. You've got to keep checking and inquiring. It's worrying that he's out there and not all that street smart so the sooner you or someone at the zoo spots him, the better.

Best of luck and I really hope this turns out to be a happy ending after all that you've been through.

Thinking about you and Tooter,

Wonderful post by the way, Feather....just beautiful


----------



## Skyeking

Pidgey,


Pigeons take mental pictures and use that to serve their memory when finding their home. That is why it is hard to move a coop out of its location, even if it is just down the road, and expect them to return to it, as their visualization from memory is messed up, it takes time, but they can be retrained to the new location. 

They know how to find their coop in relationship to "landmarks" and roads and things that are around it. This is what they learn when they are sent on training tosses, they learn to route. They remember where their coop is by landmarks, from north, south, east, and west. So if they are tossed in an area they have not learned to route from, they can get lost, even if it is only a mile away. Chances are, their built in compass then takes over, and they find their way home, or they never had the homing instinct to begin with.

We must be part of that "landmark" equation, and they just can't process it, when we take ourselves out of the environment they are familiar to.


----------



## TerriB

Victor, that is wonderful that Tooter seems to have found some pigeons to hang with! He picked a great spot, especially since that part of the zoo is apparently staffed by pigeon-friendly folks. You are a resourceful and determined person. Continuing good wishes for a positive outcome!


----------



## Pidgey

Treesa,

I'd say that must be about right--we're "landmarks" but only when we're in context with their sense of home. I've always wondered if they have a harder time recognizing us when not in their home turf because our clothes are always changing from day to day. Maybe they just don't actually bother to look at our faces unless it's in their home territory.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Pidgey,

It is in that photographic mind where they memorize the daily reinforced images of landmarks and people, so wherever we are and what we were wearing in that memory bank is what they expect to see, and they must process what they see and react accordingly.

So they identify us with objects they see us around daily, and that adjusts to how many times that image is reinforced.


Victor,

So, please wear clothes that Tooter sees you in frequently, on your bike, calling him in the same manner you always do, anything that reinforces what he remembers on daily basis.

Hope that wasn't your underwear....(sorry just couldn't resist, a little humor helps..)


----------



## Feather

*Tooter pulled in two directions*

It seems as though Tooter is caught between his need to find a mate, and his 
quest to find his familiar perch. There are so many good reasons why Tooter probably has not found his way home. We have no idea what injuries occurred during his ordeal. His missing feathers alone may be hindering a long flight. 

I love Nab’s theory about the nurses.

In honor of our brave little bird from Omaha

I am changing my terminology a bit. From now on, any time that I will be referring to the act of fighting off an assailant and fleeing danger, I will be using the term tootered.
As a matter of fact I had the opportunity to try it out last night. It seems as though there is a sexual predator here in Los Angeles. When I told my husband that the victims tootered, he thought that I meant that they passed a little gas. Oh well, they’ll get use to it, because I'm using it. It will also give me the chance to tell Tooters' story, over, and over. 

Phyll,
Cinderella is back in her cage with her mate, kissing and cuddling. There was another little bird that this sight helped me with, and he is doing fine as well.
He was the 3 wk. old to weak to eat.
I call him P-dot, for Pigeons.com. 

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Mini replies*

Pidgey~Getting a job at the zoo is not in my near future plans, although I did notice a sign posted that employment opportunities exist there! But when I retire from the transit agency, I actually would not mind that at all! I have had my part time school bus job for almost 10 years, so unfortunately, sleeping is not an option! 

Treesa~ Thanks for the record setting prayers. You mentioned wearing clothing that Tooter would recognize me in, well actually I have been wearing my red Laidlaw School bus coat and black knit hat that he was used to seeing me in his last days when he was home. The post you made on landmarks is quite interesting. When I would take him to the end of the yard or the front yard. he would fly right back to his home area in the back yard in the back porch. When I would try to call him back, he would just ignore me and keep flying to his roosting area til I came to him, and THEN and ONLY then, would he fly on me. 

Brad~ You are correct, he is not too street smart.I have had him for nearly 2 years and regret never homing him. It has been something I intended to do, but... I am checking the zoo regularly.

Feralpigeon~ Riding the bike is not allowed at our zoo.Too bad, it is one of the largest in the U.S. and plenty of ground, but it must be a liability issue with them. The petting zoo staff said they would try and secure him and call us if he returns.

Terry B~ Iy is nice that they are pigeon friendly. They have their white banded ones, but WELCOME the ferals as well and are aware that some spend the day, some come to eat and a few spend the night in their loft.Something new I learned. While the pigeons are there they are zoo property and protected. They did tell me that if I find him, I needed a clearence to remove him, but it would not be a problem.

Feather~Being pulled in two directions, a good possibility. You made a point worth thinking about, he did loose a lot of feathers while he tootered from the hawk, as a matter of fact I have them in front of me in a sealed baggie~ there are 7 of them almost five inches long.Too many to loose, and it is a wonder he flew so furiously...what a fighter he is.


----------



## Victor

To all our members concerned about Tooter~

It was an early, chilly day.No sighting of him today. I went to the zoo and stayed there for quite sometime hoping that he would return if he choose to roost somewhere else for the night. I drove that section of the neighborhood residential streets with the window down shouting for him and making several stops to perform visuals with the binoculars. I returned to my neighborhood and re-checked the flock congregating areas with no luck. 

I did spot a beautiful very light blue pigeon on top of the school, a color I have never seen on a pigeon before...somewhat of a light pale turquoise

I was so hopefull when I was sure I spotted Tooter a few days ago, and I can't get it out of my mind that the young lady from the pigeon area told me that staff member saw a tame pigeon trying to perch on zoo patrons heads.It had to have been Tooter. 

Gosh, it has been an exhausting day again.Thanks for you kind words and interesting,informative words of wisdom. I know that I have learned so much these last 2 very long weeks. 

I wish you all a good night.


----------



## phyll

Victor,
I checked this thread about 1,000 (okay, maybe 900) times hoping to see a post from you.
Were you able to check the zoo today?
Please try to arrange to be at the zoo when they open.
If you think you see Tooter, maybe they would allow you to use a ladder to reach him ~ especially if there aren't many people around.

Phyll


----------



## phyll

Sorry, I was posting at the same time you were, Victor.
Thank you for the update. 
Please do not get discouraged. Tooter hung around the area, you'll see him there again.
We're still praying for you to reunite with Tooter, & thanking God that he is safe.

Phyll


----------



## Victor

Hi Phyll, we must have posted at the same milli-second, as I posted right above you.

Yes, the zoo opened at 9, and I was there at 9:10am.For the first time in my life, I have been going to the zoo *kid-less*. I waited for him til 11, and then I drove around for another hour before I had to go to my pm job. 

I feel so badly signing on daily to pigeon talk only to give no news of his homecoming. Believe me I am sorry.

When we lost our beloved Kissey, a mixed terrior poodle we had for 15 years it hurt, especially when I gave the farewell service for her at the vet chapel.She was loved, and I still miss her.At least I know she passed in peace in her sleep.

With Tooter, well, you know...Not knowing if he is hurting, if he was victim to another predator, did he find a new home or mate? Is he (or was it not)Tooter at the zoo?


----------



## phyll

Feather,
It's nice to hear that both your sweet pigeons were helped through this site, & that they're doing well.
Both have very cute names.

Phyll


----------



## phyll

Victor,
The pigeon at the zoo WAS Tooter. I can imagine what you are going through ~ so many questions, but please try to keep positive. 
Think about it. In the vicinity of your house (Tooter's territory), a pigeon trying to land on people's heads, your sighting of a pigeon that looked like Tooter, that same pigeon responding to your voice.
It WAS Tooter, Victor.
All you two have to do is hook-up & he'll be home.
Just be at the zoo every moment you possibly can. I got a good feeling about this.
Don't let any time pass though. Forget about doing your yard, your car, forget about everything that isn't life or death necessary. I'm a little dramatic, I can't help it, I'm Italian. 
With the help of God, & all of our prayers for you & Tooter, you can do it, Victor.
Now go get that little bird back! 

Phyll


----------



## Feather

*Where is Tooter in the morning?*

Phyll, Now that is what... I call... a post!!!!!!!!

Don't forget the missing feathers! That is alot of circumstantial evidence.

It's not a question of... if it is Tooter, the question is....where is Tooter in the morning? 
You don't suppose he is sitting on eggs, do you? Help me here! It is two weeks today. Would that be enough time to .....heal his wounds....court a female....build a nest....wait for the eggs....and take up his duty at keeping them warm from maybe 9 to 4 or 5.......Victor, what time did you and your grandson go to the zoo?

Just a thought, but I don't know time wize, the courting process.
We're all trying to think like pigeons to solve this case.

Oh, we knew you had those feathers Victor.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor,

It seems as thought the folks at the zoo had only just recently noticed a pet pigeon landing on patrons' heads, which to me means that the chances of that
pij being any pij other than Tooter are just about zero. 

Would it be possible for you to once again 'interview' the folks at the zoo and find out if there is a particular time frame that this pigeon tends to show up in and if the pij is continuing to show up there? He may be showing up at a time that food is more plentiful. There may be other feeding sites in that general area that ferals also go to. So I'd be checking out other feral haunts in that area and tying to figure when they begin to congregate at specific sites. It's all alot of work, and you are already overloaded w/this situation,
but at least he is safe for the time being, and you know that he has found a niche of sorts to operate in.

Along the lines of the advice that this person gave you regarding a mile out in a straight line, what else is in that frame of reference around that area that Tooter might be attracted to? As in restaurants or places that provide a source of food and water where other pigeons congregate? And, if he went out at the time of the hawk attack in a straight line, now that the immediate shock of the attack is over, he may no longer be adhering to a 'straight line', but rather exploring the area where he 'relocated' to. I think I'd pack my bike into my vehicle and starting in the zoo area, ride in increasing circles around the zoo neighborhood.

According to some studies done at Tufts University on human recognition, you could even do this w/out clothing on and Tooter would recognize you!
I think what you want is to evoke enough feelings in him of his home and life with you, that it overcomes whatever intstinctual behavior he is currently relying on to get him through his 'hawk crisis' mode.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tooter and your family that you will all be reunited in time.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

*I, too,*

have the same feeling that Tooter may have found a mate and is now sitting on eggs during the day. If he's a great daddy, he may even be staying close by his nest and mate.

All this means is more patience (and frustration!) in finding him. However, we all feel that Tooter is, indeed, *alive* and will be found. "Time" is the only obstacle at this point!

As you go about the area hoping, looking and praying, just remember that, while invisible, we are ALL with you too...helping...


----------



## Feefo

> I have the same feeling that Tooter may have found a mate and is now sitting on eggs during the day. If he's a great daddy, he may even be staying close by his nest and mate.


Me too. And that could account for his staying where he was rather than flying to "daddy" when called.

Snowflake used to fly to my hand and beg to be released from the aviary when I first put him in there. Then he met Cinderella and now I hardly ever see him. Whether it is his turn to sit on the eggs or not he likes to keep close to her and he certainly would not risk leaving her side when he was courting her.

Julie (Turkey) once mentioned that the best time to release juveniles was when the urge to find a mate kicked in, because that urge is so strong.

Cynthia


----------



## keppeh

I have never had a pigeon before, but have always been interested in all birds, especially pigeons. From a young age, I've always been interested in the eggs, the incubation process, how the babies are fed and just the birds themselves. One day soon in the summer I hope to get a pigeon, but I've always been interested, as I said, in the incubation process. I've incubated duck and chicken eggs in the past, but I realize that pigeons are a bit more difficult, as they must be hand fed once they hatch. It needs to be thought through, of course. Though I've not had a pigeon, I've had many pets and lost many of them, and Victor, I pray for you! Good luck and keep us all posted.


----------



## andinla

*Let's do a Prayer Candle light*

come home ceremony tonight or whenever. Everyone lights a candle at the same time and sends prayers up for Tooter to come home by the morning light.

Name the time and I will light my candle for Tooter....COME HOME~~~

Andi


----------



## Feather

*Lighting Tooter's way home by night.*

Andi, That is a beautiful thought. We have a slight time difference though. We would have to do different times, so we all would be lighting our candels together. I live in L.A. county, so you and I would be in sink.

Victor, If Tooter is sitting on eggs during the day, I think that is a good place to lay low to allow him to recuperate totally. He won't be going anywhere for awhile. This will give you a chance to relax and regroup. I have not brought this up, but actually I've been very concerned about you.

I'm sure Bev will agree with me on this one. Working two jobs, then running here and there has got to be draining to say the least. That is just the physical aspect. The mental anguish..... of not knowing if he is alive, or hurt, or if he is somehow trying to get home and is not able..... is the killer.

So you have to take care of yourself. If you go down, we all go down with you. We haven't excerted any of the physical part. But that has been hell too, wondering how we can help you from so far away. There has been enough positive evidence to conclude that is indeed Tooter you saw at the zoo. But why is he not visible when you go to visit in the morning? Has he left? Why would he leave while courting a nurse? The only thing that I can come up with is..... the branch of your family with wings is expanding. The difficult catch to this is how you are going to get him home? You may not even be able to see him, until late in the afternoon. You may have to bring the whole family. I haven't a clue on these matters. This is a good time to slow down and regroup. Other than your house, Tooter is in the safest place he can be right now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Victor, 


Just an idea here, but perhaps if you start going to the zoo regularly, you can start feeding the pigeons there in some quiet spot. Make it routine and daily at the same time and spot. If Tooter is hanging around there with a flock, then it wouldn't be long before he followed them for the hand outs.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I, too, had the same thought as Brad. Personally, I don't believe there has been enough time for him to even get established with a mate and begin the family business. I believe he is just trying to get established some place and it must be the zoo area. I firmly believe it was Tooter you saw.

Like Feather, I am concerned about you and your health. It can't be easy to do what you are doing and sometimes I worry that our enthusiasm doesn't allow you to get the rest you need.

If the zoo wouldn't object, maybe you can begin feeding the ferals and then see what happens. At least you would be able to rest some that way instead of going to a lot of different places.

God bless, Maggie


----------



## Victor

Hi Keppeh~ Welcome to pigeons.com.It is a great place to be if you want to know more about pigeons. Believe me, this thread has been so very insightful, and many of us , including myself, have been taught a few things. I should feel awkward welcoming you in this thread, but I don't. If it was Tooter that helped draw you to joining as it did another member that this is great!

There is a wealth of information right here right in front of you. I look forward to hearing about your new pigeon when you get one, and thanks for the kind wishes for Tooter .


----------



## Victor

*the search will go on...*

To my other fellow pigeon talk family~

It is exhausting but a task that must be done. I have missed being at home in between jobs This afternoon, I saw my wife Bev catching up on the this threads postings, she was crying. All I could do was comfort her and reassure her that we are doing what we can. She was upset because she too misses Toots, but was also sheading tears for the overwhelming devotion and sincerity that the membership here has shown. Yes you all are remarkable. If this is what "pigeon people" are like, well I regret not having joining the flock decades ago.

I went to the zoo outside the petting area and only saw one white spotted pigeon, drove the streets in the vicinity of the zoo and surrounding area and rechecked regular flock areas again. 

In the morning. I will be at the zoo when it opens the gates, and I will be there feeding the pigeons and my goal is to contact "Bob" who filled in for one of the girls who saw a feral landing on peoples heads. If I an get the time it occured, maybe I can be waiting for him on my days off from my main job, which is Tues/Wed.?

A lot of good points have been made, amd I am listening and implementing. 

My bike will be taken out of storage as well. I might get better visuals with my binoculars. 

My fear during the school week where a flock hang out on top of the old school flat top, was not pacing up and down looking thru binoculars. I did not want to be a suspect for some predator looking for some kid! I looked cautiously in a discrete manner but have been checking close the last two days there as well, since school is out for a few days. I will concentrate on the area of the Zoo though. 

I am at work now, and will check in briefly tonight, but I intend on hitting the "nest" as early as I can tonight folks. 

Thanks you for all you do.


----------



## Feather

*Keppeh You've come to the right place*



keppeh said:


> I have never had a pigeon before, but have always been interested in all birds, especially pigeons. From a young age, I've always been interested in the eggs, the incubation process, how the babies are fed and just the birds themselves. One day soon in the summer I hope to get a pigeon, but I've always been interested, as I said, in the incubation process. I've incubated duck and chicken eggs in the past, but I realize that pigeons are a bit more difficult, as they must be hand fed once they hatch. It needs to be thought through, of course. Though I've not had a pigeon, I've had many pets and lost many of them, and Victor, I pray for you! Good luck and keep us all posted.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Keppeh,
> I am a new member as well. If you are planning to get a pigeon this summer, then you were wise to join p.com. They save lives here and mend broken hearts. Are you caught in a magnetic pull by all of the loving members of this site yet? I'm sure that people spend a life time looking for this kind of unconditional love. And it has been right here .....on the internet..... under, of all things.... PIGEONS. Go figure!
> 
> Welcome
> Feather


----------



## Pikachu23739

Victor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> At 1:55pm on New Years Eve, a tragedy in our household happened just minutes before I had to leave for work.
> 
> It was a balmy, sunny day here in Omaha Nebraska, a perfect day for my pigeon, Tooter to get some good flight time and sunshine while I was out doors doing some odds and ends. I was preparing to bring Tooter indoors for the day, as rain was in the forcast, and I stepped into the kitchen, just 12 steps away from his large cage, to get some fresh seed, and I heard a comotion outside. For a split second, I thought he found himself a girlfriend and thought of the King pigeon I had recently read about. It was *not* a pigeon and I knew that Tooter was in trouble. I ran outdoors and the large bird and Tooter both were tumbling and fighting each other in the air. I ran down my trail yelling for Tooter. The two went down to the ground where the fight ensued.I got closer and yelled more. The large bird, which I realized then was a HAWK, flew away in a northeast direction, and Tooter went in a southeast direction, in fact he flew right above me. I reached out with an arm and commanded "Tooter! Tooter!", but he just flew like there was no tomarrow. I ran down the street til I lost sight of him.
> 
> Already late for work, I called the person I am to relieve and explained that I had a family emergency. I got in my car and drove around the neighborhood looking for him. I parked then walked and walked calling out his name with no results. I somehow knew he was in shock and flew as far as he could to get away from the bully and may be hiding out, so I ended my search and went to work, late. My wife also attempted to locate him.
> 
> The next day, NewYears, I woke up at pre-dawn, and off I went walking the streets calling out his name.I searched for hours.I searched two locations where feral flocks hang out, still no Tooter. I went back into my wooded area and found plums and 5 of what seemed to be flight feathers, but no taces of blood or other bird parts. The feathers were his. Determined that he was still out there I searched again with no luck.
> 
> Late in the afternoon I heard an unusual "CAWW CAWWW" sound.I went outside and there was the grey and silver hawk perched on a tree limb and then off he flew, north. Very long wing span.Again, I again serached the area.
> 
> This is the 3rd day now that he has been missing. The first 24 hours was very hard on me.I wanted to post my horrific experience but finding Tooter was the single most important thing in my mind,so I didn't, til now. I trust he is still alive and hiding out somewhere and I need your prayers, or thoughts to come my way to help me find him, if it is meant to be... If he is still alive.
> 
> A stranger up the street told me "if he got away from the Hawk, he is one very lucky pigeon...that doesn't exactly happen everyday."
> 
> I did a very irresponsible thing by leaving him outside. I was much too trusting, not of Tooter, but of the outdoors. A couple of you warned me, if I didn't want to loose him to a predator, don't let him loose. The advice you gave was so correct.I got too comfortable with him being outside.All it took was 12 steps into the house...12 seconds.
> 
> I will going back out in search of him. Is he alive? Did he join a flock and find a companion? Is he hurt somewhere? Did he find a new rescuer? Did he fall prey to another ...or the same predator, which by the way is still lurking outside from time to time. So many questions...if ONLY I knew.


*well i hope people are replying good things*


----------



## Feefo

*Telepathic calling*

I am still concerned about the presence of the hawk in your area , Victor. It may be keeping Tooter away or a danger to him if he makes his own way back. But if or when the area is safe could try this, I have known it to work on cats, it might also work on birds: Just sit at home and call him in your mind. 

Many years ago when I lived with my mother we had a a house move, and within a few days her beloved cat disappeared. After two weeks of searching the new and old neighbourhoods, walking the streets calling his name, advertising and asking there had been no sign of him.

I persuaded my mother to call him in her mind when she went to bed that night. She was sceptical, but did just that. Within minutes she heard a miaow at the back door and there he was.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor

*Another morning at the Zoo~*

Thank you Cynthia, we have heard of that method being at times successful and will incorporate that "train of thought" method in our search mode.

Everyone~ I spent another cool morning at the Henry Doorly Zoo looking at their pigeons at the petting zoo section, but no Tooter.

I spoke again with the staff ,and Sara said that they have not had any more recent sightings of a tame pigeon since last week. 

I got a more accurate explanation of "Bob", the man who was filling in for a sick caretaker, and he did not actually SEE the action taking place, he said a patron later had told him about their (zoo) tame pigeon trying to land on patrons heads~ which "their" pigeons do *not* do. 

I will hold the thought of last Wednesday when I was certain I saw him flirting with a white pigeon girl, and how he responded to my calling his name...I just wonder where he is hiding out now...???


----------



## pigeonmama

Victor,
That bad boy has set up house, and is doing his best to make you a grandpa.
Daryl


----------



## Garye

You know, as bad as I feel about what happened to Tooter, I actually laughed at what Pigeon Mama said. It just came out so funny.

Well maybe he does want to start a family now, now that he's found himself a woman. Hopefully he'll visit with the grandkids.


----------



## pigeonmama

Garye,
Why feel bad for Tooter? I feel bad for Victor and his family, yes I do, but Tooter is live and well out there, and doing what a feral pigeon is supposed to do, give his daddy gray hair !!! We haven't heard the end of Tooter's saga, believe me. Victor's relationship will now have to broaden to handle a new pidgey wife and kids, too.,
Daryl
Or, should I say grayer hair?


----------



## Garye

Why do I feel bad for Tooter? For one thing, he was attacked by a hawk and was scared away from his home and "family". Now, if he has indeed mated and started a family of his own, that would be lovely, but I feel for all the members of this family: Victor, his wife, and Tooter. I'm just hoping that even for a minute, they'll all be reunited just to know that everyone's ok.

It may be selfish of me, but I do want to know that Tooter is ok (you know, maybe get to know his wife and soon-to-be family. Pigeons have families too!) and that hopefully Victor and he will be together again - if only for a minute.

But I had to laugh at what you said about his determination about making him a grandpa. It was just so funny!


----------



## Victor

Hi all~

We thought today was the BIG day.

The phone rang at 11:12 am and it was a happy zoo employee, Sara, and she said, "Victor we think we have your Tooter! He is tame and came right to us, and he looks like the picture of Tooter.Come down and get him!" 

When I arrived at the admissions window, my pet carier in one hand and zoo pass in the other, she asked, "are you Victor?...go right on in we were expecting you!"

I got to the petting zoo area, opened the barn door, my heart racing...and Sara greets me and says, "Oh Victor I have some terrible news. He didn't make it. He died 10 minutes after I called you, but we figured you still wanted him."

I asked to hold him. She took him out of their small carrier, and it was *NOT* Tooter. This one had a white flair to his back bone area. If it was not Tooter , I would have taken him or her home regardless. 

They were relieved it was not him, and assured me they would still be on the look out. 

A close call, to the mind anyway.

Still positive and missing our Tooter bird.


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhh Victor .. what a rollercoaster ride that had to have been for your heart. I'm very sorry for the loss of the pigeon but awfully happy it wasn't Tooter. It's very nice of the zoo personnel to be trying to help as they are.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

OMG my heart nearly stopped as I was reading your post, Victor. I can just imagine what it did to your heart!

whew.......I can go back and continue praying now.

Was there any indication what this pigeon died from?


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry you had to go through this, Victor.
I am sorry that the poor pigeon didn't make it, but I am glad it wasn't Tooter.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and of course Tooter.

Reti


----------



## Victor

*NOT Tooter*

Sara told me that Bob (another zoo attendent)found him by the monkey cages and as he approached it, it would not fly away. He stooped down, extended his arm and commanded "Toooter" and the pigeon willingly just hopped on his arm. Sara took its temperature, and it was very very low. They brought it inside, and put him in a carrier, put seed, and water, and 10 minutes later after they went to se if he had eaten, it passed away.


----------



## Victor

oh, I did hold the dead pigeon, it was a grey feral, still warm. I saw no wounds
present, blood, or unusually evidence of foul play or missing feathers...pretty clean in general.


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor, I am so glad that wasn't Tooter! We are still Praying for you and Tooter!

Love Denise and Squidget


----------



## Garye

I'm happy that it wasn't Tooter but then I'm sad about the other bird. Poor thing. He must've been someone's pet but somehow got lost and out on his own. Too bad he died. Well in the end someone was kind enough to care for him again and it was nice to know Victor that you would've taken him if he had lived.

I still hope Tooter's alive and well.


----------



## Feather

Oh Thank God it wasn't Tooter!

Still praying for a positive homecoming

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor, what a time you and Bev are having, I just can't imagine being called in to pick up my pij, getting there and being told it died. Rollercoaster can't describe it better. I'm so sorry, but on the other hand, it's a blessing in disguise to know that the Zoo folks are taking this seriously and trying to help. One of these days, we're all praying for that 'right' call to come your way....

fp


----------



## phyll

Victor,
Thanks be to God that the pigeon who passed wasn't Tooter.
I feel bad for the poor pigeon, but so relieved to know he wasn't Tooter.

God, Victor! To think you were being reunited wih Tooter, only to be told he had ______. I can't even bring myself to type the word in the same sentence as his name.
As Terry said, what an emotional rollercoaster! 

Victor, would it be correct to say that this bird was definitely NOT the bird you spotted last week at the zoo? I remember you mentioning that that bird was missing feathers, right?

Do the employees at the zoo know the color of the pigeon who was attempting to land on the visitors?
If not, would it be possible for them to get that information from someone?
That would help in determining if that pigeon was Tooter. Honest to God, I feel in my heart & soul that the pigeon you spotted there, was Tooter.

With the possibility of Tooter choosing a life with other pigeons, Bob & I have added something to our prayers. We ask, actually, we beg Our Lord that you may (at least) see him again. If it's not meant for Tooter to live with you, knowing he is alive & well will provide everyone with peace of mind.
We continue to pray for you to be reunited with Tooter, but also ask for you to be able to see him & KNOW WITHOUT A SHADOW OF A DOUBT that you are definitely seeing your Tooter.

May God continue to give you & your family strength, & keep little Tooter in His care. 

You WILL spot Tooter again, Victor. I know that God will answer all of our prayers favorably. Do not loose hope & please CONTINUE TO PRAY.

Phyll


----------



## Feather

*Still Reason To Believe*

Good Morning To All,

Maybe the reason that little bird was so willing to comply was that he was very sick, not so much that he was a tame bird. But I don't think a sick pigeon would be trying to land on peoples heads. Could a pigeon grow back 7 possible flight feathers in a very short time? 

Phyll, You know he's out there, and so do I! 

Feather


----------



## Feefo

I agree with Feather, I think that it has been noticed before that very sick pigeons will climb on to an arm if it is offered to them. The fact that this poor baby did so doesn't mean that he was the tame pigeon that was spotted.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor

*Time to move on*

Dear fellow members,

It has been a long time since December 31, 2005,when at approximately 12:55pm, a Hawk attempted to make Tooter his next meal. 

It has been a long, streesful two weeks and some.

I am concentrating solely on the corner flock area where he was found on his first "adventure", and of course the zoo fence line which can be seen from the street.I will continue to make a couple of trips to these places daily for a short time more, but feel that I must move on now.

I am currently in the process of adopting "Beaksley" and "Paris the Pigeon", as it has always been my intent to acquire at least one more pigeon in need of a home.I will always have a place in my heart for my Tooter bird, and there will never be another to replace him.

As I post this with tears in my eyes, I firmly believe it is about time to let him go. Time to move on and do what is best for myself , and my family. 

Many thanks and hugs to all of you for your sincere support,your encouragement and for being there with us, for your thoughts and prayers, or just your kind words. It did help...believe me it *did*.


----------



## TAWhatley

Dear Victor,

You are a wise and compassionate man. Let us hope that you end up like the couples who were unable to have children, adopted a child, and then found themselves expecting. May Tooter make you the father of triplets once Beaksley and Paris have arrived.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Victor,

I gotta' warn ya'... Beaksley ain't... well, he's... just NOT your "normal" pigeon. He's part seagull and when you see him, you'll understand. Feralpigeon feeds him normal pigeon food but I could tell when I saw him that he'uz' pinin' for fish! At the time, I didn't have the heart to tell her.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

I know how hard your decision is!  

I am also very happy to hear about Beaksley and Paris!  We will all be waiting to hear about your adventures! IS Beaksley really half Seagull as Pidgey claims??? LOL  

One last comment about Tooter...I won't be surprised if, someday, I log in and see, "SMILE! Tooter is back!"


----------



## dekebrent

Victor -- I know this has been a tough couple of weeks for you and your family, and you most assuredly have my thoughts, prayers and sympathies. You have an enormous heart, where Tooter shall always reside. Indeed, I think I can speak for all who have posted here that Tooter resides in all of our hearts. You have touched many of us over the past weeks with your courage, determination, dedication ... all rooted in the purest thing in this world, love.

And moving on should not mean giving up hope. With the positive energy and prayers of your many friends here, all things are possible.

May God bless and keep you and your family.


----------



## kittypaws

*Brave*

Victor,

You are very brave - it is so hard to admit defeat. Well not defeat exactly but well as the days go by so does the hope fade a little bit by bit and you have had so many lows and a couple of "highs" that you must be exhausted with the worry of it and the searching for Tooter.

I'm glad you are getting two new pij babies and yes, Tooter will always have a place in your heart, but lets hope that he is fine and living a normal happy pigeon life and maybe one day when you are least expecting it, you'll see that little guy again either coming home or showing his dad that he could make it in the big wide world.

All the best

Tania x


----------



## nabisho

*Remember this little fellow last spring*

He showed up on my garage roof one day. He showed up everyday for about a week and I got his band # and he was from Bakersfield about 300 miles away. I never could catch him, and then one day he just quit showing up. I thought maybe he had met up with a hawk or maybe if lucky had managed to go back to his home. Then about two months later he was back, and he was the first one down from the local feral flock and appeared to have taken a leadership role - now he show up with the local flock all the time. I hope Tooter will show up one of these days with his gang and say hi. 










NAB


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

You and your family have been thru a couple of very stressful, heartwrenching weeks, I'm glad you were able to make the decision to move on and focus on two new additions, Beaksley and Paris! 

Moving on is fine, it doesn't mean we will ever give up on Tooter, it just means we are changing our focus, for your good and the good of your family. 
Tooter is going to have a bigger family waiting should he decide to return.

My thoughts and prayers are still with you.

Please let us know when the "new kids" fly into town.


----------



## dnrslucky1

Victor,

I am still Praying everyday for you and Tooter to be reunited, even if it is for a short time! At least, long enough for you and your family to know, he is happy and is ok! I believe someday that will happen and you will know!

Good luck with your new pidgys, especially the one thats half seagull! Hope you stocked up on some fish! Lol!

Denise


----------



## Garye

Well you know Victor, I understand where you're coming from. It perhaps is time to move on. You now have two new friends coming into your life who need your attention and love. If Tooter should ever show up again, I hope you'll let us know and that it will be good news about him.

I loved that bird even if it wasn't mine.


----------



## Feather

dekebrent said:


> Victor -- I know this has been a tough couple of weeks for you and your family, and you most assuredly have my thoughts, prayers and sympathies. You have an enormous heart, where Tooter shall always reside. Indeed, I think I can speak for all who have posted here that Tooter resides in all of our hearts. You have touched many of us over the past weeks with your courage, determination, dedication ... all rooted in the purest thing in this world, love.
> 
> And moving on should not mean giving up hope. With the positive energy and prayers of your many friends here, all things are possible.
> 
> May God bless and keep you and your family.



Bless you Victor and Bev.
I could not have expressed my own feelings more clearly. Thank You, dekebrent for doing it for me. It sounds like you are going to have your hands full with Beaksley. What an adorable name!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor and Bev, Dekebrent did express it so well with an elegance.....

fp


----------



## TerriB

Victor, thank you for sharing the experiences you had while searching for Tooter. The information is now available to help others in similar situations. We are looking forward to pictures and stories of Beaksley and Paris!


----------



## Victor

*Tooter's last photo*

One of Tooters last pictures. I wished it was a little clearer.It was taken the day before we lost him.This one and the one on my current avatar with me and my white dress shirt and tie. I am very trusting of him, huh?


----------



## Victor

*A handsome Tooter indeed!*

Still hoping and an eye to the sky. Good bye Tooter, where ever you may be.
My four year old grandson took this picture. I think he captured a great moment.


----------



## Whitefeather

Victor said:


> Still hoping and an eye to the sky.
> *Good bye Tooter*, where ever you may be.


That's a wonderful picture of you & Tooter Victor. Certainly worthy of framing. Thank you for sharing it with us.  
Let's not say 'Good bye'.  
How about, 'until we meet again'.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti

Thar's a great pic of you and Tooter.
Cindy is right, it needs to be framed and yes, "until we meet again". It will happen, I am sure about it.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor,

What a beautiful picture of you and Tooter. You must be so grateful you have it, especially now. Still keeping my fingers (and toes!) crossed for you.

Linda


----------



## Garye

I love the picture of you and Tooter! You both look good in it. 

Goodbye Tooter. Maybe one day we'll hear from you again.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

I think that is quite a stunning picture of the both of you, and I can see the bond you shared. 

Thanks for sharing it with your Pigeon Talk friends.

I have a tear in my eye, and as it runs down my cheek, I'm asking God to keep an eye on Tooter, to protect him, feed him...." until we meet again." 

Time will tell.


----------



## Victor

TAWhatley said:


> May Tooter make you the father of triplets once Beaksley and Paris have arrived.
> 
> Terry


I heard from the caretakers of Paris today, and after having a couple of nice conversations with them, it was decided that they are going to adopt Paris the Pigeon!

I was told that I inspired them to keep her. That is good. They too are members of our forum now as well.She will have a good loving home.

Our next plan to to acquire Beaksley, and maybe later we will find another pigeon that needs a home, and maybe...??? Just maybe!


----------



## dnrslucky1

Wow, Victor!

You are quite the handsom man in that dress shirt, but Tooter deffinantly wins! He is a very beautifull bird! I believe he is out there with a lady bird just as beautifull as he is! 

Denise


----------



## andinla

*sometimes when you least expect*

it something you have searched for over and over again just seems to be there right in front of you, like it was there all the time. My feelings of Tooter is he is there and will appear when you least expect him to be there. 

Thanks for sharing your experience. Have fun with your new pigeons. Take care


Andi


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor that's a handsome picture of you and Tooter, and yes, the white shirt shows your trust in him  . He'll be back....and in the meantime you'll be getting to know Beaksley. You really don't need to stock up on fish for him, but I do know that he is going to be one well loved pij in your home.

fp


----------



## alaska

Victor,
What a rollercoaster ride this thread has been for everyone involved!
I too hope that one day when you least expect it Tooter will fly back into you lives. He is a magnificent pigeon and will certainly stay in my heart and mind forever.
I look forward to hearing about your new pigeon/s and seeing pics...feel free to use my pigeonpix site to upload as many as you wish.
I am keeping my fingers crossed Tooter comes back with his new family to show you in the near future.
Kindest Regards
Alaska


----------



## GimpieLover

i pray with every ounce of my heart and soul that tooter will return safely. have strength and never lose hope. there is always some ounce of hope even in the darkest of situations.


----------



## Feather

*The Tale of Two Aristocrates*

Priceless pictures !!!
The two of you look so distinguished, and Tooter appears to be so proud sitting up there on your white shirt. You can tell your related. You both have the same silver feathers.

Feather


----------



## Feather

Victor said:


> Still hoping and an eye to the sky. Good bye Tooter, where ever you may be.
> My four year old grandson took this picture. I think he captured a great moment.


Victor, It is not as though Tooter eloped with some huzzy, without leaving a note. If that was Tooter you saw at the zoo, he is courting career women. When he was tumbling around with the Freddy Crugar of the sky, I don't think he was being held gingerly. He probably was in a bit of shock, and when he tootered, I don't think he navigated his way. I read in one of your post that Tooter was a biter. It's to bad he didn't have teeth! The hawk probably thought "this is going to be a piece of cake" He wasn't expecting a little fighter. With you yelling,Tooter fighting, and the fact that the hawk took off in the opposite direction. I think that ol hawk was in a bit of shock himself. If Tooter did find a mate, it is probably the only thing that felt natural to him since the attack. I don't know about Nebraska, but here in CA
"love is in the air".

I think our hawks wear watches, because he is out there right now, and he comes at this time everyday.

Your grandson is a very good photographer, make sure he knows that.

Again, "Still hoping with an eye to the sky" 

Feather


----------



## Pikachu23739

Victor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> At 1:55pm on New Years Eve, a tragedy in our household happened just minutes before I had to leave for work.
> 
> It was a balmy, sunny day here in Omaha Nebraska, a perfect day for my pigeon, Tooter to get some good flight time and sunshine while I was out doors doing some odds and ends. I was preparing to bring Tooter indoors for the day, as rain was in the forcast, and I stepped into the kitchen, just 12 steps away from his large cage, to get some fresh seed, and I heard a comotion outside. For a split second, I thought he found himself a girlfriend and thought of the King pigeon I had recently read about. It was *not* a pigeon and I knew that Tooter was in trouble. I ran outdoors and the large bird and Tooter both were tumbling and fighting each other in the air. I ran down my trail yelling for Tooter. The two went down to the ground where the fight ensued.I got closer and yelled more. The large bird, which I realized then was a HAWK, flew away in a northeast direction, and Tooter went in a southeast direction, in fact he flew right above me. I reached out with an arm and commanded "Tooter! Tooter!", but he just flew like there was no tomarrow. I ran down the street til I lost sight of him.
> 
> Already late for work, I called the person I am to relieve and explained that I had a family emergency. I got in my car and drove around the neighborhood looking for him. I parked then walked and walked calling out his name with no results. I somehow knew he was in shock and flew as far as he could to get away from the bully and may be hiding out, so I ended my search and went to work, late. My wife also attempted to locate him.
> 
> The next day, NewYears, I woke up at pre-dawn, and off I went walking the streets calling out his name.I searched for hours.I searched two locations where feral flocks hang out, still no Tooter. I went back into my wooded area and found plums and 5 of what seemed to be flight feathers, but no taces of blood or other bird parts. The feathers were his. Determined that he was still out there I searched again with no luck.
> 
> Late in the afternoon I heard an unusual "CAWW CAWWW" sound.I went outside and there was the grey and silver hawk perched on a tree limb and then off he flew, north. Very long wing span.Again, I again serached the area.
> 
> This is the 3rd day now that he has been missing. The first 24 hours was very hard on me.I wanted to post my horrific experience but finding Tooter was the single most important thing in my mind,so I didn't, til now. I trust he is still alive and hiding out somewhere and I need your prayers, or thoughts to come my way to help me find him, if it is meant to be... If he is still alive.
> 
> A stranger up the street told me "if he got away from the Hawk, he is one very lucky pigeon...that doesn't exactly happen everyday."
> 
> I did a very irresponsible thing by leaving him outside. I was much too trusting, not of Tooter, but of the outdoors. A couple of you warned me, if I didn't want to loose him to a predator, don't let him loose. The advice you gave was so correct.I got too comfortable with him being outside.All it took was 12 steps into the house...12 seconds.
> 
> I will going back out in search of him. Is he alive? Did he join a flock and find a companion? Is he hurt somewhere? Did he find a new rescuer? Did he fall prey to another ...or the same predator, which by the way is still lurking outside from time to time. So many questions...if ONLY I knew.


*I hope you get over that moment I really feel bad and sorry for you.I hope you get a good igeon that is fast or at least trick the hawk*


----------



## Brownieluv

Victor said:


> Still hoping and an eye to the sky. Good bye Tooter, where ever you may be.
> My four year old grandson took this picture. I think he captured a great moment.


I have been following your story, and am so moved by your love and dedication, and the response by the group to you and Tooter.

That is a very handsome picture of you and Tooter, and great to put faces to the two "people" in the picture.

I too hope that Tooter comes back to at least say "Look at me." But maybe you already had that moment in the zoo. You seemed pretty confident that it was Tooter. What are the odds that you would have seen him that way?

I hope your two new babies appreciate what a great home they're getting. And yes, I hope someday you'll post here again that Tooter brought the grandkids by to say hi.


----------



## phyll

Victor,
Both of the pictures are great, you're blessed to have them. I can't get over the fact that your four year old grandson took that perfect picture of you & Tooter. You definitely should frame that one, Victor.

Just want you to know that I intend to continue my prayers for Tooter.
I hope you never give up completely on spotting him; I believe with all my heart that you will see him again.

Hopefully, your new pigeon will help to fill the void
in your heart & home.

Take good care of yourself & rest-up.
May God bless all of you.

Phyll


----------



## Feather

phyll said:


> Victor,
> Both of the pictures are great, you're blessed to have them. I can't get over the fact that your four year old grandson took that perfect picture of you & Tooter. You definitely should frame that one, Victor.
> 
> Just want you to know that I intend to continue my prayers for Tooter.
> I hope you never give up completely on spotting him; I believe with all my heart that you will see him again.
> 
> Hopefully, your new pigeon will help to fill the void
> in your heart & home.
> 
> Take good care of yourself & rest-up.
> May God bless all of you.
> 
> Phyll


Phyll,

You have the most beautiful, purest way of expressing yourself. I always feel when I read your post that you have read the hearts of those who do not know how to to express themselves as eloquently.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Feather said:


> Phyll,
> You have the most beautiful, purest way of expressing yourself. I always feel when I read your post that you have read the hearts of those who do not know how to to express themselves as eloquently.
> Feather



I agree completely, she can speak for me anytime!


----------



## Victor

*Thank you to all*

My goodness eveyone! 15 pages, a five star rating at the head of Tooters thread, and still holding strong at pigeon.com.It warms my heart beyond words can possibly express that warmth, compassion that EVERYONE here has shown.

To be blunt, after I lost Tooter the day after I commited to no more pigeons and frankly was ashamed of telling everyone what had happened...just fade away. With the encouragement of my wife Bev, I posted my story with tears running down my cheek. I was devistated. It is hard when you loose a pet.When we lost our senior 2 dogs and our previous senior cat, they passed from natural causes and lived long lives. But knowing that 2 passed at the vet, and one on our bed, somewhat made a difference, Not knowing is a burden.

You, the membership of pigeon talk made me realize that people who do fancy pigeons, are some of the best people in the world. 

Here I write, 3 weeks plus that Tooter was attacked and took flight, and am moving on with my personal and family life. As most of you are aware, I am just a few days from receiving an adopted pigeon from Oakland California from aother fine upstanding member, "feral pigeon." It may not be Tooter but it is Beaksley, another pigeon with its own personality, maybe its own problems, but deserving of he love and care that he will surley get. 

You have all been a great support system. And as I ststed before, if this is what "pigeon people" really are like, I only regret I did not join the flock earlier. 

*This site is a blessing.*


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, so are you.

Maggie


----------



## Victor

*Tooter Returns*

Hi everyone, When Tooter surprised us and came back home on Thursday July 13th, I busted to tell everyone here the great unbelievable news,and never thought once to maybe resurrect Tooter's thread which was started the 1st of January of 2006. I was thinking today of the past event that happened over 7 months ago, especially since some reaccounts of the Hawk attack had resurfaced on the newer thread titled "Tooter and wife return".

I reread some of the 220 posts that members here contributed after Tooter fled and the long efforts to find our beloved Tooter failed.Members here poured out their thoughts, feelings prayers and tears. 

Everyone including my wife Bev, and even my family tried to assure me that he went into hiding, or went to "repair" himself, but my hope dwindled and Iconvinced myself that he was dead somewhere, especially after finding a bunch of pigeon feathers.

He has come home on his own. I thought it would be appropriate to add this happy ending to a terrible tragic thread.

Tooter is back, thank God.

Tooter we love you and we are glad you came back to us you badboy!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Tooter was never dead in my minds eye, or any one else's mind here for that matter. Rosco was sent to you out of love, out of need....for him and for you, and NEVER as a replacement..but you KNOW that.  

It is easier for us on the outside to see things more advantagiously, and I know it was much harder for you and your family to see because you were in the thick of it.

I can imagine how relieved and at peace you are now, going back and reading this whole thread.....typing a final ending.....with Tooter sitting on your shoulder.

Tooter is back, and back for good!  

Thanks be to God.


----------



## Victor

*Five days after Tooter's return*

Tooter in the pigeon room shortly after his bath.


----------



## Victor

*Grandson and his Tooter*

Here is a picture of my 4 year old grandson Trent (Aka"Hawkmaster")and part of me:


----------



## Reti

Those are great pics, Victor. Just lovely.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

It is wonderful to see (part of ) you and Trent and "your boy" with you. Seems like old times..huh?


----------



## Victor

Well, somewhat like "old times" plus 5 more feathery joys! I think I'm in heaven!


----------



## Victor

*I would be more than happy to post a picture of the two "boys" Rosco and Tooter together when I am satisfied that he has a clean bill of heath.

Tooter is still being kept apart and on his 3rd day of Bayverm Power to insure he is worm free.He has had one treated salt bath water treatment and one more due next Sunday.

His droppings are of good form and color but I just want to make sure he goes through his preventative measures before he gets to close to the other pigeons.I guess I'm just a bit overly cautious?

More pictures later! *


----------



## Feefo

> I guess I'm just a bit overly cautious?


No, you are being very wise. If Tooter has a problem you want to be able to concentrate on him, not have to cope with the possibility that it has spread to the others.

Recently 2 injured birds that were fortunately in isolation developed PMV symptoms a week after arrival...they came from different parts of the country and a few weeks apart. It happens.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh Victor, I am just overwhelmed with joy for you that Tooter is back. I hate I wasn't able to read of this when it happened but the news has made me feel better. I always felt he was alive, even when you found the feathers but as time went by I believed he had settled in to the wild again. 

God bless you and Bev and all your family.


----------



## Victor

*Here is a picture of Tooter close to the baggie of Tooter pigeon feathers that I found a few weeks after his hasty departure.Maybe he was recooperating from loosing so many flight feathers? *


----------



## Skyeking

Are you sure they are his flight feathers or another bird?

I'm sure he did have to recooperate and regroup after the stressful day he went thru. If he did lose alot of his flights maybe he did have to regrow them to fly or fly well. Perhaps he was also intrigued by the feral flock, and attracted to their life style and obviously he found some food, that he was able to manage until God brought him home.

Anyway, he doesn't need them now, Tooter looks great!


----------



## Brownieluv

*Yippee!!!!*

Victor, this is such unbelievably wonderful news!! I'm glad you posted in this thread, I had subscribed to it and was thus notified to read it.

I will check your other thread to get the details of his return, but I am so happy for your miracle!! You are such a dedicated and loving Dad, it's only fitting the universe would reward you with Tooter's return.

Congratulations.
Shoshana


----------



## Victor

*Thank you all for your kind responses. Our whole family is so thankful for your words of encouragement,your prayers,and words of compassion and acts of love that some of you bestowed by allowing us to adopt your pet pigeons. 

Tooter return sheds light that there is hope if a pet pigeon flys away, that they too, can come home again to the family that loves them. I had given up hope, though many of you here at PIGEON ~TALK continued to believe that he would one day come back home. 

And that he did!*


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Great News !*

Great News !

And he looks in such good shape, just look at him sparkle !


----------



## Victor

Tooter and I would like to share a picture of the tower where Tooter lived for many months at the Omaha Zoo. He was surrounded by many beautiful animals and other pigeons, but I am thankful he got homesick. 

Also check out this link of Tooter's former home:

http://ww.omahazoo.com


----------



## Feather

Thank You Tooter and Victor,

Wow! That is one place that I will have to visit.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

What a wonderful zoo you have so close to you, Victor!  

Tooter was indeed fortunate to "home" there before he returned to you.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, to me, it just goes to show you that even though Tooter had those great digs at the zoo, he still loved you better.


----------



## Skyeking

Well Victor, love the links and the pic. You really are making me want to visit.


----------



## Coolpigeon

The zoo here has a very,very big avery with hundereds of birds and it takes a very long time to walk in it. It has large trees and very pretty.


----------



## TerriB

I've been to several places with walk-through aviaries - they are so neat!


----------



## Reti

Sounds like a wonderful place.
Tooter must love you very much to give it up and come back home.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, got a chance to check out the zoo link. That is a great place. I am particularly charmed by the orangutans.


----------



## Boni Birds

I am so sorry. I feel so much love for my guys, and know what it like to lose one. Give it a little more time. If he his hurt he may have to get better before coming home. Put up notices with the local vet, and rescue places as well as nearby gas stations and feed stores. Sending you prayers, Boni


----------



## Victor

Hi Boni Bird and Thanks for your kind words, but Tooter is safe and sound at home with us right now. He was gone and left for dead by me until one day after being gone for seven and one half months, he came back to us.



To briefly re-cap what transpired last July, I was outdoors feeding the outdoor squirrels(without my glasses) and I heard and saw a couple of pigeons on the roof area. I mentioned to my wife Bev that we had a couple of pigeon visitors on the side of the house. 

While I was searching for my glasses, she went out, and I heard her yelling, "Victor it's Tooter!" I went out, not believing it could be him, as I left him for dead. I saw this pigeon that sounded like Tooter...pranced around like Tooter....and looked like Tooter. I climbed on my extension ladder and offered him my arm. He hooped on my arm right away. Bev began crying, and I recall her telling me as she cried, "Honey! it's him...Tooter has come back!"

Tooter is safe and home with us and our 7 other pigeons. Right now he is safe and sound sleeping in his coop with the others. 

Welcome to pigeon Talk by the way!


----------



## Feefo

Hi Victor,

Even knowing the full story your account of Tooter's return brought tears to my eyes.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cynthia, it affects me the same way. I saw this thread this morning and my heart jumped into my throat thinking something had happened to Tooter. I am so glad he's snoozing away with his pals, all safe and sound.


----------



## Victor

Bless your hearts Cynthia and Maggie. I should post one more good picture of Tooter (after I clean out my pictures) and request that a moderator close this. I hate to think of anyone of my pigeon colleagues having an anxiety attack!


----------



## mr squeaks

Good idea, Victor! Especially since statistics for my age group would indicate a heart attack in addition to an anxiety attack!

And I would certainly MISS being around the site to add a little humor and spice whenever...

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL, Mr. Victor!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Bless your hearts Cynthia and Maggie. I should post one more good picture of Tooter (after I clean out my pictures) and request that a moderator close this. I hate to think of anyone of my pigeon colleagues having an anxiety attack!


I was just going to suggest you close this thread. I too almost had heart failure this morning at 5:30 when I saw that VICTOR had posted to this thread. I almost was afraid to read it...........So, I think closing it is a good idea before we loose a beloved member of our forum over nothing........ 
I AM however glad everything is A-OK with Tooter..........


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad I had an e-mail letting me know the thread was ressurected by a new member. Whew!

Victor, Let me know when you want this thread closed.


----------



## Pixy

I have to say. Tooter is VERY handsome. What a stud!


----------



## Victor

*July 13th Our Lucky Day*

*This marks the anniversary that Tooter returned home to his family after a long seven and a half months away on his journey.

Here is a picture of him in his flight pen.

It is hard to believe that it has been a year now. A word of encouragement to those of you who have lost a beloved pigeon, please don't give up. Good things do happen.

I still tell him almost every day, "Welcome home Tooter!"*


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Tooter's return keeps hope alive and well in my heart and is a constant remineder that miracles do happen and when we least expect them 
Seeing Tooter in his flight pen make me grim from ear to ear and warms my heart! Indeed, Welcome Home Tooter


----------



## phyll

Victor said:


> I still tell him almost every day, "Welcome home Tooter!"[/COLOR][/B]


Victor, I love that you continue to say that to Tooter.
May you be blessed with many, many happy years together.

Phyll


----------



## sandy51955

Victor, Yours and Tooter's story does give me hope. Today it is a month since my Bird went missing. Hopes wanes but I keep thinking of the two of you. My Bird looks just like Tooter and he too was a fighter so I am hoping he is out there waiting to come home. Happy thoughts to you and Tooter and lots of happy years together.

SAndy


----------

